# Gettin' Strict and BIG!!!



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok here we go its now time to get large and stop messin around.  If you read my last journal you know I had some injuries that I used as a crutch to cheat but no more!  I have now modified my P/RR/S routine and added a few things to suit me.  Hopefully gopro will soon answer my upcoming PM about my ab routine and let me know if he thinks it will work or not....and maybe he could help me out if somethings wrong with it.  Heres my routine:
Week I ??? Power

Monday:
	Dumbell press 							3 x 4-6
	Incline Bench Press (with bench at a 15% angle)			3 x 4-6
	Weighted Dips 							3 x 4-6

	Military press (smith) 						2-3 x 4-6
	Upright Row EZ Curl Bar				   		2-3 x 4-6
	Cheat Lateral 							2 x 4-6

	Cable Crunch 							3 x 6-8
	Straight Hanging Leg Raises 					3 x 6-8

Wednesday:
	Squats - Free Standing BB					3 x 4-6
	Leg Press (45° version) 						3 x 4-6
	Single Leg Extension 						2 x 4-6
	Lying Leg Curl							3 x 4-6
	Stiff legged Deadlift BB 						2-3 x 4-6

Friday:
	Deadlift								3 x 4-6
	Bent Row BB 							3 x 4-6
	Weighted Chin (using a dipping belt with weight) 			2-3 x 4-6
	CG Seated Row (cable) 						2-3 x 4-6

	Barbell Shrugs							3-4 x 6-8
	Neck Flexion 							2 x 12-15
	Neck Lateral Flexion						1 x 12-15

	Cable Crunch							3 x 6-8
	Straight Hanging Leg Raises 					3 x 6-8

Saturday:
	Barbell Curl							2 x 4-6
	Preacher Curl EZ Curl						2 x 4-6
	Hammer Curl 							2 x 4-6

	CG Bench Press	Incline						3 x 4-6
	Skull Crushers DB 						2 x 4-6
	Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions 					2 x 4-6

	Wrist Curls BB 							2 X 8-10
	Reverse Wrist Curl BB 						2 X 6-8











Week II ??? Rep Range

Monday:
	Incline Dumbell Press (with bench at 15% incline) 			3 x 6-8
	Bench Press BB 							3 x 8-10
	Flyes Flat 							2 x 10-12

	Single Arm dumbell press (standing, only 1 dumbell) 		2 x 6-8
	Bent Lateral (slightly bent over for focus on medial) 			2-3 x 8-10
	Cable Side Lateral 						2 x 10-12

	Weighted Machine Crunch 					2 x 10-12
	Twisting Crunches (focus on abs and obliques) 			2 x 10-12
	Knee Raises (flat bench knees to chest) 				1 x 15

Wednesday:
	Leg Extension 							2 x 8-10
	Hack Squat 							3 x 10-12
	One legged Leg Press (these rock!) 				3 x 12-15
	Lying Leg Curl 							2 x 6-8
	Stiff legged Deadlift BB 						2 x 8-10
	Single Leg Curl 							2 x 10-12

Friday:
	CG weighted Chin 						2 x 6-8
	WG Cable row (seated) 						2 x 8-10
	Dumbell row 							2 x 10-12
	Pull-over 							2 x 12-15

	Barbell shrug 							1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
	Dumbell shrug 							1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15
	Neck Flexion 							2 x 12-15
	Neck Lateral Flexion						1 x 12-15

	Weighted Machine Crunch					2 x 10-12
	Twisting Crunches (focus on abs and obloquies) 			2 x 10-12
	Knee Raises (flat bench knees to chest) 				1 x 15

Saturday:
	Alternating dumbell curl 						2 x 6-8
	Cable curl (2 arms same time) 					2 x 8-10
	Concentration Curl 						1-2 x 10-12

	Weighted dip 							3 x 6-8
	Pushdown V 							2 x 8-10
	Kickback DB 							1-2 x 10-12

	Wrist Curls 							1 X 12-15
	Reverse Wrist Curls 						1 X 15-20







Week III ??? Shock

Monday:
	Cable crossover/incline smith press (SS) 				1-2 x 8-10
	Incline flyes/dips (SS) 						1 x 8-10
	Seated machine press (DS) 					8-10,6-8,6-8

	Seated side lateral/hammer machine (SS) 				1-2 x 8-10
	Reverse pec deck/wg upright row EZ Curl(SS) 			1-2 x 8-10
	Cable front raise (DS) 						6-8,6-8,6-8

	Cable Crunch/Hip Raises SS 					2 x 12-15
	Twisting Crunch/Hanging Knee Raise SS 				2 x 12-15
	Weighted Machine Crunch DS 					8-10,8-10,8-10

Wednesday:
	Leg Extension/Front Squat Free Stand BB(SS) 			1-2 x 8-10
	Leg extensions/Leg Press (SS)					1-2 x 8-10
	Lunge DB (DS) 							8-10,8-10
	SLDL BB/lying leg curl 						1-2 x 8-10
	Single Leg curl(DS) 						1-2 x 8-10,8-10

Friday:
	Pullover/WG Pulldown (SS) 					1-2 x 8-10
	Stiff arm pulldown(*)/reverse grip bent row BB (SS) 		1-2 x 8-10
	CG Pully row (DS) 						6-8,6-8,6-8

	CG upright rows EZ Curl/machine shrugs SS 			1-2 x 8-10 each
	Neck Flexion 							2 x 12-15
	Neck Lateral Flexion						1 x 12-15

	Cable Crunch/Hip Raises SS 					2 x 12-15
	Twisting Crunch/Hanging Knee Raise SS 				2 x 12-15
	Weighted Machine Crunch DS 					8-10,8-10,8-10

Saturday:
	EZ curl/CG chin (SS) 						1-2 x 6-10
	Preacher Curl/reverse curl (SS) 					1-2 x 6-10
	Single arm curl (cable) (DS) 					6-10,6-10

	Pushdown/CG Bench press incline (SS) 				1-2 x 6-10
	Reverse pushdown/incline overhead extension (SS) 			1-2 x 6-10
	Weighted bench dip (DS) (plates on legs) 				8-10,8-10

	SUPERSET: 2 X 10-12 OF REVERSE WRIST CURLS/WRIST CURLS


It is the basic P/RR/S routine with some clarifications and mods so it suits my body better.  Just sorta clears the loose ends up.  I also added my own ab routine.  

Now for my stats:
age-18 going on 19
weight-177lbs
height-5'6"
bf%-???? guessing around 12%ish
   I haven't checked it in a long time but last I checked it I was at about 9-10% and have been bulking for some time now.  I will check it when I get a chance.

As for my diet....I currently dont have one.  I was doing the "bulking with slow burners" and it worked fine but I don't have the time for a set meal plan rite now.  I am going through extensive fire dept drilling so I am either reading or training all day. I try to eat when I can and try to keep it clean.  Once I am done with training in 3 week I will be able to go back to a set routine.....Carb Cycling Bulking Style w00t w00t.

As for supps...I am taking nothing really.  I take in whey but I don't consider that a supp its more like a staple heh.  I also take the occational EC stack before the gym after those long days of schooling and drilling....and believe me if anyone has gone through the training you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2004)

7/26/04 Power Chest/Shoulders

DB Press
65'sx5
65'sx5
65'sx5

Incline BB Press
115x6
125x4
125x3

Weighted Dip
+20x6
+20x6
+20x5

Military Press
100x4
100x4
****I had to use the machine b/e the smith, DB's, AND the friggin BB's were in use so I either did this or waited 15 mins for them to clear out and I couldn't do that.

UR Row EZ Curl
70x6
80x5

Cheat Lateral
25'sx6
30'sx6

Cable Crunch
130x8
150x8
150x8
****WOW sore now but Im going to have to add weight to the stack in order to keep doing this heh.  Looks funny for little old me to be doing that.

Leg Raise
selfx10
selfx10
****I need a way to add weight to this, was thinking of just using the dipping belt and wrap it around my ankles.  What do ya think?

Overall after taking this much needed week of rest I feel great.  Glad to be back in the gym and can't wait to really start see'ing some results now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Leg Raise
> selfx10
> selfx10
> ****I need a way to add weight to this, was thinking of just using the dipping belt and wrap it around my ankles. What do ya think?


I use a low pulley cable with a short straight bar. Rest the bar on top of your feet at the ankles. Maybe it will work for you .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I use a low pulley cable with a short straight bar. Rest the bar on top of your feet at the ankles. Maybe it will work for you .



I do these hanging. I think its called the roman chair or something like that....used for dips and leg raises.  Elbows on the pads and lift the legs straight forming a 90 degree angle at the hips.  But what you says sounds good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I do these hanging. I think its called the roman chair or something like that....used for dips and leg raises.  Elbows on the pads and lift the legs straight forming a 90 degree angle at the hips.  But what you says sounds good.



Try using a dumbell between your ankles.   I'm sure you can use up to a 20lb dumbell to make it harder.  

BTW -  I like your program.   I did something very similar for a few months.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow I never thought of that...thanks YM.  I can't wait till friday now to try it out.  I wont be able to go 20lbs though. I managed 10 with strict form but no more.  I will try 10 then work my way up to a 20.  

Thanks
Tom


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2004)

Yep well today was an off day----7/27/04----and I wish it really was that.  I sweat more today then I ever do in the gym.  I had a search and rescue training day for fire school.  In the pouring rain then going and crawling around with this gear and all these tools and shit boy I am beat now.  Had to change half way through the day b/c my gear was soaked from sweat.

Tomorrow should be even worse because we are doing live fire runs with victims.  So now imagine crawling around with massive amount of soaked gear in a burning building while carrying an instructor out....and these intructors have never heard of a "diet" before.  Then going into the gym for legs, having a department meeting for the firehouse, and studying for a midterm all in one day.  My mind is gonna be so taxed tomorrow...I have a feeling I'll be like a zombi at the end of the night.

If I get a chance I am going to take a picture of all the stuff I have to wear into the building for you guys just so you can see what its like.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks good Deadbolt! When I lived in Ohio, a good friend of mine was a volunteer firefighter.  I know a bit about what you're going through. You guys are true heros.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 28, 2004)

Let me know how you make out with the abs.  I'm experimenting with the same kinda thing.  Couldn't tell you if it's working since my abs are shy and are still hiding from me.  Hopefully next cutting cycle will change that. On power week I've been doing crunches on a decline bench with a plate on my chest, and kneeling crunches on a cable machine.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea I will keep everyone updated on the results but they wont show until I start to cut.  I was suppose to do legs today but that was never gonna happen.  Had some serious fire training today and I'm burnt up.  They said the room topped off at about 800 degrees and I felt every bit of it.  I was so tired after drilling in that heat I could barely manage to eat let alone do legs.  I will have to cram this week but its something thats got to get done.  Not to mention I have first degree burns all over my legs and hands from the intense fires.  I started shouting for a baister and tongs b/c I was ready to be flipped.  I also got minor burns all over the rest of my body b/c the inside of my gear got so hot it caused the sweat to turn to steam and burnt the inside of my jacket and pants.  If you ever watch cartoons and see the steam coming oout of their ears..well that was me but it was coming from my neck and head.  If someone wants to feel that type of heat, crank your oven all the way up and open the door while you wear an aluminum suit and while sitting there think to yourself this is what tom had to sit in for 45 mins while waiting his turn to go into the inferno. The crawl into the oven for 10 minutes and thats what it might feel like...maybe a little hotter.

My worst fear is burning alive....go figure I'm a fireman.....and to be honest with you I now know what its like.  It hurts like SOB....and I still can't feel my hands b/c they got so burned.  They just tingle.

OK I'm so damn tired I need a few hours of sleep...I will explain some mores stuff tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

> ****I need a way to add weight to this, was thinking of just using the dipping belt and wrap it around my ankles. What do ya think?




ankle weights maybe??

How about trying to do sets of 50 instead of 10.


good workouts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ankle weights maybe??
> 
> How about trying to do sets of 50 instead of 10.
> 
> ...


That could work but I am shooting for that whole theory of power/rep range/shock thing.  Heavy weights low reps etc....I just want to see if the theory applies to abs as well as it does for all other muscles...more so in me then anyone else.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

I remember while attending the Police Academy, we went to a fire training area to do a couple of days of fire safety/awareness courses and watching some of the obstacle courses you guys had was pretty insane.

I mean, I thought running in the mountains for 7-8 miles was bad, but doing all that with gear on.

No thanks


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> That could work but I am shooting for that whole theory of power/rep range/shock thing.  Heavy weights low reps etc....I just want to see if the theory applies to abs as well as it does for all other muscles...more so in me then anyone else.




Of courdse heavy ab work will work to improve core strength. Instead of doing lying leg raises plao a heavy dumbell on your chest and try and cranck out some sit ups.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Of courdse heavy ab work will work to improve core strength. Instead of doing lying leg raises plao a heavy dumbell on your chest and try and cranck out some sit ups.



Will that hit the lower abs as well as the leg lifts?  The heavy cable crunches really kick my ass heh...but if the situps will hit them hard enough thats fine.  I was just loking to make sure I hit all of em.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I remember while attending the Police Academy, we went to a fire training area to do a couple of days of fire safety/awareness courses and watching some of the obstacle courses you guys had was pretty insane.
> 
> I mean, I thought running in the mountains for 7-8 miles was bad, but doing all that with gear on.
> 
> No thanks



Yea we have the new cadets coming into the police academy by us and we were watching them...it looked tuff but was nothing compared to what we were doing on the fire grounds.  Provided mine only lasts 4-5 weeks its hell every day.  I will be back later tonight to post my lifts and experince from today but lets say I have cuts on my shoulders from lifting ladders that I can almost see bone!..........................I guess this is why we have people come from all over the country to come to our county academy...its suppose to be one of the best in the USA.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

No such thing as lower abs.  The rectus abdominus is one muscle that contract two way (top to bottom and bottom to top).  No matter what there is no such thing as targeting the lower portion of that muscle (it be like saying you could work on the part of  your bicep near your elbow one day and the part by your shoulder the next).  The upper portion of the rectus is more superficial (bigger muscles, closer to the skin).  The lower portion is less superficial (deep inside and far from the skin) which is why it is usually the last part you see and almost always has a small layer of fat hanging over it.  Strict Strct dieting will expose that.  As far as core strength goes do either leg  lifts or situps (weighted).  The only reason to do abs is to make them stronger and increase your core strength.  To see them you need to diet for it.  No such thing as targeting one area or the other.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No such thing as lower abs.  The rectus abdominus is one muscle that contract two way (top to bottom and bottom to top).  No matter what there is no such thing as targeting the lower portion of that muscle (it be like saying you could work on the part of  your bicep near your elbow one day and the part by your shoulder the next).  The upper portion of the rectus is more superficial (bigger muscles, closer to the skin).  The lower portion is less superficial (deep inside and far from the skin) which is why it is usually the last part you see and almost always has a small layer of fat hanging over it.  Strict Strct dieting will expose that.  As far as core strength goes do either leg  lifts or situps (weighted).  The only reason to do abs is to make them stronger and increase your core strength.  To see them you need to diet for it.  No such thing as targeting one area or the other.



IC IC.  I know they are one muscle but I thought certain excercises hit a certain portion more then the other...even though it works the entire stomach...thanks p-funk.  And yes I know to see em you need lower bodyfat and I am just trying to build my core up now b/c I neglected them for so long.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok heres Thursdays Legs 7-29-04

Legs:
Squat
135x6
155x6
155x6

Leg Press
450x5
450x3
450x5

Single Leg Ext
60x5
60x6

Lying Leg Curl
70x6
80x6
90x6

SLDL
135x6
135x5

It felt good to get back to regular squats with the BB.  Tuff to get as low but I'm working on it again and managed to get at least parallel if not lower.  Overall my quad lifts sucked I think....leg press went way down....and leg ext as well.  I think it may be my diet b/c I don't get to eat as much but hey not everything can be perfect.  Hams felt great and knees weren't bothering me much.  I hope the weeks to come go better though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2004)

And heres my back lifts I did today 7-30-04

Back:
Deadlift
175x6
205x4
205x4

Bent BB Row
100x6
100x6
110x6

Chin
assist#7x6
assist#7x6

CG Seated Row
150x6
150x5

BB Shrugs
185x8
225x6
225x6

Neck Flexion
20x15
25x12

Lateral Flexion
10x15 both side of neck

Cable Crunch
150x8
150x8
150x8

Weighted Leg Lift
+5x6
+5x6
+5x8

Man this was an awsome day.  I think b/c I had to lift ladders all day my back was nice and warm b/c I got rite in the gym and started kicking ass.  My deads actually went up to an all new high which is awsome.  Same with the Bent Row.  CG Row and Chin went down a lil but I'm happy with the results.  I didn't have anyone to help spot me for chins but hopefully next time I will.

Neck work is awsome.  Every rep makes it feel like your neck is just exploding and growing right then and there.  I hope these lifts bring some more size to my neck.  LOL everyone was looking at me like I was a fool...I was getting a kick out of it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 31, 2004)

Good luck with your goals man, workouts are looking solid!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2004)

End of power week w/ arms 7-31-04

Bi's
BB Curl
60x6
60x6
60x6

Preacher-inside ez curl grip
50x6
60x4

Hammer's
30'sx6
35'sx4

Incline CG Bench
115x5
115x4
115x4
****these are much harder then flat presses.  I don't know if it hit the tri's as hard but it felt good.  I will stick with them to see if my results hinder.  I was shocked at the dificulty they gave me even at such a low weight.  They also added some unwanted pressure on my neck and traps even with proper form, I was not lifting my head or body up at all.  I never felt that with incline presses for chest though.  We'll see next time.

Skull Crushers
35'sx6
35'sx5

Single Arm Ext.
25x6
25x6
****These use to kill my shouldes but I decided to attempt them again, they no longer bother me.  They are odd at first but I think they will work out for me...once I get my form down and adjust to them hopefully I can increase the weight some, but for now I'm staying light to watch my form and keep my shoulders from bothering me again.

Wrist Curls
50x10
60x...
70x...

Revers Curls
30x8
30x6

****this was the first time I really directly worked forearms with BB's.  I was fine with the 50lb but when I went for my next set I got distracted and grabed the 70 first w/o realizing it.  I was talking to an old buddy. I barely got any on that so then I attempted the 60 after I noticed I had the 70 and my forearms were spent so I just held the BB's out until I couldn't hold them anymore to burn my forearms out.  Next week I will pay more attention heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Good luck with your goals man, workouts are looking solid!



Thanks bro...its always awsome to get compliments from you guys/gals.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow feels good to be able to out run my family now heh.  I was walking my English Pointer we use for hunting and he decided to try to escape the pen.  Ok its a massive lot we let him run around in with fence all the way around it, but at one spot there is a big gap under the fence.  I was at one end of the lot and he was at the other, as we saw him start to dig we all took off.  It had to be at least 65 yards and I took off.  

I was never a runner my whole life and haven't actualy ran in about 5 year, a serious run that is.  It felt great to run again not havng any knee problems, and the feeling of passing my whole family as they died out of exhaustion was a great feeling heh.  It only took me a few seconds it seemed to get to my dog and I coulda kept running for ever it felt like.  Just had to say I love running heh....and to be able to catch up to a running English Pointer is a damn great feat if you know anything about dogs.

Ok I know I'm bulking now but is there a way I could get some running in for endurance purposes?  I am a true endo, hold fat very easily, so I figured a little cardio wont hurt to much or am I wrong?  Also what would you suggest for my running, sprints, long dist running, moderate,.....etc?  Endurance is one thing I want for the fire dept. but that initial burst of speed is something that would be nice to have.  Endurance is top priority though I would say b/c I don't need the fast sprints, being able to keep moving and doing something exhausting for a longer period of time is much more apealing with all the activities I do; hunting, paintballing, working, fire dept, rec sports, etc....  So whats everyone suggest?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

Rep Range 8-3-04 Chest/Shoulders

Had a hell of a bad day at school, lots of physical work.  Also the diet is catching up to me with not eating nearly enough cals, not even for a cut.  I'm lucky if I get 3 meals in.  I ussually take an EC stack for days like this but I forgot this day, boy I regret that. 

 Worst chest day ever.

Incline BB Press
115x6
115x6
115x6
****such a drop in weight but I had minimal energy here so I couldn't manage anything.

Flat BB Press
115x8
125x8
125x7
****I actually lost the last set, had to bail out.  Tried to force that last 8th rep and couldn't make it up and got stuck, some guy across the gym saw me in time and grabed it before I hurt myself......boy I felt like the biggest dick!  Its only the second time this has EVER happened to me, once the first day I ever BB benched and this day.  During my cut I was having the best lifts of my life eating 7 times a day and focusing on my lifts 100%....got up to 155x6 for flat with no problems.  Now look at me...I can barely lift my arms its pathetic.  People think I am sick or something b/c I am not myself.

Fly
30'sx10
30'sx12

Had a horrible chest day but a decent shoulder workout.

Single Arm Milt. Press
35x6
35x6
****pre-exhausted from the BB presses, not use to it yet.

Bent Lateral
25'sx10
30'sx9
30'sx8
****these were feeling awsome and I guess it was the sight that kept me pumped.  I was amazed by all the muscle fibers and veins popping out while doing these that just got me so hyped to keep going lol....yea its that little stuff that keeps a noob going.

Side Cable
20x10
30x8<<forced reps

Machine Crunch
110x12
120x12

Twist Crunch
+10x12
+10x12

Knee Raise
+10x12<<DB

Abs were great and I love this new thing I'm doing with them.  I really think its gonna work out for me b/c I am feeling great after doing these excercises, really gets me sore.

Overall shitty chest day, shoulder were so so, and abs were awsome.  I really can't handle this stuff anymore.  I am actually losing weight now, in 2 weeks I lost 3lbs.  And I'm not getting skinnier, I think I'm losing overall LBM as well as strength.  Another week or so and I will be back to a solid diet and I can't wait.  Some clean eating with proper food cources.  Someone say a prayer for me or something b/c I need it, I feel like shit in the gym sometimes and I'm losing motivation while I'm in there.  Its just a bad feeling and I feel even worse when I don't go to the gym so its like a lose lose situation.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't worry about it DB, we all have bad workouts, move on, no big deal. Have a balls to the wall chest day next time bro. Hang in there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2004)

RR Legs 8-4-04

Well today was one hell of a day for me.  I think I had like a billion carbs lol...sorta like a fake carb up b/c I have no set diet but I think it worked.  Legs felt really strong but I didn't want to push the weights with my school and all.....especially with legs kinda need those on the fire ground lol.  Here it is:

Leg Ext.
130x8
140x8

Hack Squat
135x10
165x10
205x10
****yea baby all new high for me and I could have gone higher maybe another 20-30lbs.  I started low not knowing what I could handle but tried to catch up...never managed it heh.

Single Leg Press
130x12
140x12
140x12

LLC
70x8
80x8
90x6<<oops did one to many sets here but oh well felt good.

SLDL
135x10
135x10

Single Leg Curl
50x9
****only did one b/c my hams were pretty tired and I did that extra LLC so I wasn't to worried here.

Overall it was a great day in the gym...makes up for the bad chest day.  I hope the rest of this week stays like this.  I managed to eat a solid 4 times today and am so happy.  I was just able to get a ton of food heh....makes up for the past few days where I've only been getting 1 or 2 meals.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 5, 2004)

Been watching your Journal since you started (I'm about where you were at your starting point, so now I'm playing "catch-up"), And I gotta say your making good progress...very good progress. 

 I do feel your pain with Fire Training...I went through the Fire Academy a few years before the Police Academy, while the P.A. was challenging, the F.A. was just outright* brutal* (we live in the same general area, so I know what those hot & humid days are like in the burn building).


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 5, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> Been watching your Journal since you started (I'm about where you were at your starting point, so now I'm playing "catch-up"), And I gotta say your making good progress...very good progress.
> 
> I do feel your pain with Fire Training...I went through the Fire Academy a few years before the Police Academy, while the P.A. was challenging, the F.A. was just outright* brutal* (we live in the same general area, so I know what those hot & humid days are like in the burn building).



Awsome I love having followers, especially those who are in the same boat as I am.  Gains are slow but they are coming along little by little.  Which academy did you go through?  Your the first person I know of around here that knows what I'm talkin about heh.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 5, 2004)

Over here in Pa...Edison (Jamesburg, whatever they're calling it now) Bucks Police and Fire Training Center. 
 I never got into it as much as I thought I would...Got this thing with heights (found that out during rapelling). Go figure...I can have a knife pulled on me, and not think twice, but I cant stand by a third floor window without getting [size=-1]palpitations[/size]...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 5, 2004)

Yea brotha I hear ya....thats why I joined an engine company heh.  I go into burning building I dont jump and climb around on ladders getting away from em heh.  I don't mind the hieghts, I just have a phobia of the landing part after you fall.....kinda bugs me a little lol.  I love the whole thing though, I am actually enjoying the ladders now though especially advancing with a charged hose up 5 flights @ 180psi.  This is with a 3in hose..*sarcasm*..hope ya caught that heh.

My chief who is a detective in my town told me to become a cop b/c he said I'm good at it....I don't let things scare me.  I told him once I'm 225lbs and ripped I'll think about it seriously so unless god performs a miracle on me this year I have to look for another job b/c thats about 50lbs away right now lol.  It would be a killer job though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2004)

Well I guess that one bad day for chest led me to have some other great days b/c legs rocked on wen. and fridays back workout was awsome.  Not that I put up more weight, and actually I decreased some weights but it just felt awsome.

CG Chin
assisted#6x6
assisted#6x5
****why do people always run away when they see someone that wants a spot for pull ups or chin ups?  I am always forced to use this damn machine.

WG Cable Row
135x10
135x10

DB Row
50x10
55x10

Pull Over
55x15

BB Shrug
185x10
185x12

DB Shrug
70'sx13
80'sx15

Neck Flex
20x15
25x15

Neck Lateral Flex
10x15-both sides

Machine Crunch
120x10
120x12

Twisting Crunch
10x12
15x12

Knee Raise
20x15
****these feel awsome with that added weight...


----------



## cops25 (Aug 7, 2004)

Caught it 
 Weight isn't the main factor in LE, mindset is. We have alot of small guys in this Dept (In my old place, the average weight was right around 230, with a heavy  close to 290...at the end of the shift, instead of heading home, we'd all go to the gym), My current place, I think most of them are around 160(I'm guessing), and maybe 10 guys work out (out of close to 100, and of course, those that dont work out think the ones that do are all on Gear, "How else can you get that big?"...never mind the eating every two hours, and busting my ass in the gym after working a midnite shift while they go home and drink beer)....But all can handle themselves pretty good (we deal with quite a few "not so nice" areas). That's not to say an extra 60 pounds of "leverage" doesn't help. I'd say go for it...If it takes you another 2 years to gain the 50 lbs, so what? Then, in 2 years, you'd be a 225lb Ofc. with a years experience, rather than a 225lb rookie

 As for the chin-up spotters, I think it's a macho thing...no guy want's to be that close to another guys buddies (I asked twice, and gave up)...the only quicker way to clear your work area is to ask for someone to help you do Donkey Calf raises LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2004)

WOO HOO lol.....this weekend i have been eating like crazy...anything and everything and the workouts are great.  Not the best food but hell I need something after starving all week long.

Heres my RR Arms

DB Curl
30'sx8
30'sx8
****should have gone higher but the burn felt awsome.

Cable Curl-same time
120x8(60 on each rack)
120x8("                   ")

Concentration Curl
20x15

Dips
20x8
25x8
30x8
****made my tri's yell boy these felgt awsome......loving this stuff heh.

Pushdown
130x10
140x7
****almost the whole rack...maxes out at 150!!!

Kickback DB
15x10
20x10

Wrist Curl
40x15

Reverse Wrist Curl
20x15

Like I said before I have been having some awsome lifts lately and I just hope they keep coming.  Arms were really pumped today and some of the guys there even noticed some changes in me...saying I'm gettin bigger...or the words they used..."thick" and "beefy" heh.

Cops25..I've always wanted to be a cop and many of my friends are going to be cops but I am not sure.  Like it sounds like an awsome job but I am also very into the nutrition/personal training field.  I am going into my fall semested of college next month for basic nutrition and excercise science....and 4 of my friends are going for criminal justice.  I was thinking after or during this semester if I really don't care to much for it I would switch to criminal justice and go for the police field.  I know you are already a cop and I'm sure you love it but is it a field you recomend for someone like me?  I wouldn't mind doing it but I never really considered it with much thought.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 7, 2004)

I enjoy many aspects of it, But there some downsides as well (I guess the same as any job). Most guys (and gals) who are already involved in emergency services usually do well, as they already have the mindset to stay calm in "oh shit" situations (more so fire than ems...an oops in ems might lose a patient, but an oops on the fireground can lose you or a brother), as  well as the willingness to get the job done. 
 Downsides, running into idiots I've arrested while offduty and out with the family, everyone and their brother always has a legal question they want to ask, and I can't raise hell like I used to (probably not the worst thing to lose, but I'm sure you've had some fun times at the conventions, and know what I mean), goofy hours, and you find people who you've know prior to the job act different around you. I had friends who smoke once in awhile (never in front of me), and while it's not my thing, I never gave it a second thought. Once I got the job, they got distant. Same w/ the gym...there've been bros I became freinds with (who use gear), who kind of shied away once they found out what I do....even though that would be the last thing I would ever worry about.
 There are pros and cons...and while you do lose some freinds, you gain some as well. As far as school, I got my degree for CJ, but have thought about the nutrition/exercise as well...There's nothing wrong with moonlighting (as long as the Department allows it). It would be the perfect combo...building a pension and a good amount of paid time off through the LE job (a BIG plus working a Gov job), and make some good money on side doing some personal training.
 You could always ask your Chief if he'd let you go on a ride-along or two. That way, you could see the job firsthand, and you could hear from the local Ofc's about their experiences. 

 Sorry for the long post (I should've just PM'd you). If you have any offline questions, My mailbox is always open, and I dont have a problem answering any questions (probably one of my downsides...I'm too damn open about work)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2004)

cops25: Yea I hear ya with all that stuff you said.  I am still in that boat of trying to figure out what I want to do for a living...I would love to be a cop but if not in my own town then I don't know if I would enjoy it as much type deal...ya know?

Well I had posted a few times last week but my comp is all messed up and none of my posts went through.  Yea so I don't think any of it was real important.  I did however have to work all weekend which sucked.  I had 2 parties to cater and those are 18 hour days.  Wow weekend of rest down the drain.  I was so exhausted today but I got to actually put some fires out.  A full day of sweating my ass off and I loved every minute of it lol.  Good day b/c I got to play with fire, no set reading, and a decent day in the gym...love these days lol.  

Shock Chest/Shoulders 8-9-2004

Cable Crossover/Incline Smith Press SS
50'sx10/115x8
60'sx10/125x8

Incline Fly/Dips SS
30x10/selfx10

Seated Machine Press DS
135x8/120x6/90x7
****there has to be a sub for this b/c they really kill my shoulders!!  I feel they hit my delts harder then my chest.  I was thinking maybe I could hold the inside grips that are verticle rather then the outside horizontal grips.  It is closer to my natural grip range on a BB.  Any suggestions?

Sated Side Lateral/Machine Lateral SS
20'sx10/80x8
25'sx7/80x8

Reverse Pec Deck/Upright Row SS
120x8/80x8

Cable Front Raise SS
50x8/40x8/30x8
****I decided to drop the weight this week b/c my shoulders were so tired and just shot for a nice burn at a lower weight.  Felt awsome!

Cable Crunch/Hip Raise SS
120x15/selfx15
140x15/selfx10<<wow what a combo!

Twisting Crunch/Knee Raise SS
selfx12/selfx12
****yea so the second set of this just wasnt gonna happen!

Weighted Machine Crunch DS
100x10/90x10x/80x10

Overall a good day.  The shock portion for abs may be a little to much though.  I was thinking of either dropping it to 3 sets (2 SS's and 1 DS) or dropping one of the twisting/knee raises b/c those knee raises are impossible after all of that lol.  Ill try it out friday and see what happens.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow its been such a long time since I've been here.  I have been pulling like 12 hour days of practicing for my evaluation that was yesterday.  Well I passed!!!!!!!!!!!  I passed all 19 stations and never got one warning (that means I did em perfect heh)  We all went out to celebrate last night b/c we could finally kick back and relax b/c now me and my class of 38 are finished with our month of hell heh.

I did however manage to get my legs and back workout in this week.  Arms last night never happened b/c I was so tired and sore from all the things I did.  And now I sit here sick from sweating so much then going from extreme heat/cold.  Now I'm just trying to keep some fluids down and get better.  I'll post my two lift days in seperate posts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2004)

Shock Legs 8-11-04

Leg Ext/Front Squat SS
120x8/115x6
****I really dislike supersetting squats.  I think if I were to do the squat first then leg ext or something I may feel more confident but I get realy scared almost when SS'ing squats.  Is this normal?  I am gonna have to work something out here.

Leg Ext/Leg Press SS
120x8/450x8

Lunge db DS
35'sx10/25'sx8
****went really low volume on my legs b/c I was doing so much these past few weeks.  I think this week I will add some more volume now that I don't have to go to the academy anymore.

SLDL/Lying Leg Curl SS
135x10
145x8/60x10
****I was about to superset my LLC's and as I walked to the machine some dude was there doing like 30 reps, I was like WTF man.  So I just added some weight and did another set.  Kinda pissed me off.  But I was able to go a lil heavy with them the second set and they felt awsome.

Single Leg Curl DS
50x8/30x6

It was a pretty decent day for the conditions I was in.  I just can't wait for school to start so I can have a set schedual and I can get my routine/diet planned out right.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2004)

Shock Back/Traps 8-13-04

Pullover/Pulldown SS
60x9/135x8
60x10/120x10

Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Bent Row SS
100x8/80x10
100x8/100x10
****bent rown was really low but my back gets hit so hard at school its crazy.

CG Pulley Row DS
150x6/135x7/120x6

CG Upright Row cable/Machine Shrug SS
120x8/340x10
110x10/360x10

Cable Crunch/Hip Raise SS
130x15/selfx12
130x15/selfx12

Twisting Crunch/Hnaging Knee Raise SS
selfx12/selfx12

Machine Crunch DS
100x8/90x8/80x8


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2004)

Now I am up to date here I think.  Time to go post on some of my favorite journals and do a couple things around the boards.  Like make a new diet for myself heh. 
 I'll be back!


----------



## cops25 (Aug 15, 2004)

Congrats Bro
 How bad did the humidy kick everyones ass?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> Congrats Bro
> How bad did the humidy kick everyones ass?



Thanks man...feels great to be certified now.

Humidity sucked so bad.  We were sweating like pigs.  I actually wished it was a little warmer so I wouldn't have gotten sick.  I went to fire attack, hot search/rescue, and arial climb with my scott and full gear.  As soon as I was done I was ordered to strip down to prevent heat stroke.  I wanted to get those 3 done so I wouldn't have to lug my pack around and that was great but once I took my PPE off the breeze hit me and screwed me up.  I am so sick now it blows.  I was walking around soak and wet all day and the humidity never let any of us dry off.  It was as if it was raining all day on us.  But hell it was worth it, I passed lol.

I think by me taking working out and diet so serious it really helped to prepare me for these days b/c even though I am smaller then lots of the guys there I could hold my own weight.  I had more stamina then most of the guys in the class and I was up and roarin the whole day lol.  Some people failed b/c they were to tired to deal with the ladders and such but I was able to stick it out the whole day.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 15, 2004)

I beleive it...the humidity around here was high the past week, I imagine it was the same or higher with you being closer to the ocean.

 I think working out and the nutrition plays a big part. I find I can recover from  physical exertion (running, scuffles) quicker than I did prior, and being used to pushing yourself past "worn out" during exercises crosses over to your job as well (like you said, some of the guys gave up on the ladder, you just kept on truckin')

 I'm happy for ya...that testing is a bitch in nice weather...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2004)

Damnit!  Thats pretty much all I've got to say.  

I am still sick today which means no weights for me.  I hate feeling like this b/c I'm not a house person, I need to be out and doing things or I go insane.  I have been trying to sweat everything out but it doesn't seems to be working, so now I've added some extra vit C, cranberry pills, a multi, and 2 advile cold/flu.  I hate taking medicine but if it makes me feel better I'll do it.  I hope this thing kicks fast b/c I've got alot of things I need to get ready and start doing and I can't do them while sitting in bed lol.

Just figured I'd stop in and say G'afternoon to everyone since I just woke up lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2004)

All better!   Thank god, I have been loading my Vit's and trying to keep a decent diet as well as drink plenty of fluids.  I am not 100% better but its almost there.  Had some great days in the gym though yesterday and today.

Power Chest/Shoulders 8-17-04

DB Press
65'sx6
70'sx5
70'sx3

BB Incline
115x6
125x5
125x4

Dips
+20x6
+30x5
+30x5

Smith Military Press
115x6
135x4

EZ Curl Upright Row
80x6
90x5

Cheat Lateral
30'sx6
30'sx6

Cable Crunch
140x8
150x8
150x8
****I need a way to add some more weight.  I do em kneeling on the ground but I am maxing the rack out.  I am thinking of doing them standing w/ my back to the cable, I tried a few rep this way and the weight was much tougher.  I think it may be a temp solution.

Hanging Leg/Knee Raise
+10x8
+10x6
+10x6

Overall it was an AWSOME day.  Chest felt so strong and I was very happy with my lifts.  I did them all with much confidence and was not worried abotu bailing at all this week.  I feel the strength and some size building heh.  Shoulders felt real strong and boy chest and delts are sore as hell today.  I love it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2004)

Power Legs 8-18-04

Squat
155x6
155x6
135x6
****The first 2 sets I went just above parallel, and hated it.  Owner of the gym grabbed the 10lb plate off my bar as I was squating and it made me sway sideways.  I almost shit myself.  Kinda screwed me up the rest of my squating time.  I dropped the weight and went parallel the last set.

Leg Press
400x6
430x6
450x6

Single Leg Ext
60x6
60x6

Lying leg Curl
80x6
90x6
90x6

SLDL
135x6
170x4

Legs felt OK today.  I didn't want to push em today, just didn't have the urge to.  I stayed in the 6 rep range for the whole night.  Dropped the weight on the leg press a BUNCH.  I was doing them crappy so I'm starting from scratch.  I feel the quads burn a little more now and less pain in the knees.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 18, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Power Legs 8-18-04
> ****The first 2 sets I went just above parallel, and hated it. Owner of the gym grabbed the 10lb plate off my bar as I was squating and it made me sway sideways. I almost shit myself. Kinda screwed me up the rest of my squating time. I dropped the weight and went parallel the last set.


  What the hell was that all about? I could see some wingnut doing it (not that it's any better), but the owner??

  Glad to see the health is back on par

  (BTW~ I'm catching up on the DB Press)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2004)

Yea I was mid squat and he was like stand up.  So I was fully up and he switched the 10lb plates.  He was organizing or some crap and he wanted the plate I was using on a diff. rack and replaced it with the proper one.  I started bitching at him and everyone laughed...mostly b/c I swayed with such little weight on my shoulders, but O well fug em.

I am sooo glad I am able to stay in the gym with only one day off.  I hate missing a day in the gym if its not a schedualed day of rest.

Yes DB's are growing.  I was happy b/c there was a fellow fireman who is damn big there yesterday.  I for sure thought he was going to out lift me but wouldn't you know it he could barely get the 40's up.  I am much stronger then this guy and I would have never realized it b/c he is a monster.  I think thats what made my day so good heh.  

What are your current DB weights and reps?  I love DB's b/c they don't bother my shoulder but eventually I am going to focus on heavy BB lifting just so my BB and DB weights even out.  I can put up an extra 20 or 30lbs with DB's.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking good in here !  I see some increases in strength,  Good job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

Congrats on surviving 'hell month' .  Workouts looking good too!


----------



## cops25 (Aug 18, 2004)

I max at 65x4 on my 3rd rep. (well, my second working rep...I'm following a plan suggested in another thread), but We'll see what next Monday brings 
 you're a little ahead on the leg press, but I think that because you're haulinghose up and down ladders, and I sit in a car

  Maybe one of these days I'll get the balls to start my own journal.

 That Gym Owner sounds a little like a Jackass...should go and switch all the plates around...45, then a 5, then a 25, all on the same pin (LOL...wait until your last day there)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2004)

gwcaton: thanks for all the support.  The strength is definatly coming along, little by little I am getting there.  I am just glad all these gains are still in a natural state, no enhancers or magic drugs.  You comments and praise are much appreciated.

JerseyDevil:Thanks for stoping by.  O yes thank god hell month is over.  It is realy great not to have to get up and run up and down steps with a ton of gear on.  Now I shovel shit at my summer job lol.  Its great to see you in here, you comments really keep me going.  Glad theres such a great group of people around here.

cops25:That is really god for DB's.  I was there just a few weeks ago.  I find that with p/rr/s I break new records all the time.  I never had a great chest though.  I think my back and tri's are my strongest parts.  In time my friend I'm sure you will catch up but Im gonna try my hardest to make that a difficult thing for you to do lol.  

Legs I actually can go a little heavier on but I don't like to anymore.  I have recently started going just a tad lighter and I like it more.  I actually have had best results through keeping a journal so I know exactly what i did the previous week.  I really helps me keep track of everythign I do.  You should try one and believe it or not if someone doesn't like what you have to post they wont read it lol.  Even if you keep a personal one in a notebook or something like I also do it really helps you keep track of all your lifts.  I get alot of hell from people for carrying my pad around but when I show em how much my lifts have gone up since I started it they are amazed.  I can turn to any page and tell you about each lift and why it was so low or high, I keep little notes and comments in it.

Yes the owner of my gym is an ass, but he is an ass that is a monster.  The guy is huge.  He is ussually a pretty kewl guy during the day but come night time all the young hot shot juicers come to the gym and he starts acting like a dumb ass.  I have known him for like almost 2 years or so and he has never given me any problems just busts chops.  He has also been a friend of my cousin (my old trainer and best friend) for the past 12 years.  I wont be leaving this gym any time soon heh, I'll just get even next time he's benching his measly 500lbs and I make him laugh lol.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 18, 2004)

The harder you try to stay ahead, the harder I'll push to catch up...Helps with motivation  I'm still natural as well. I did try MD, but it was before I found this site, and I wound up getting Gasparis garbage (which I finally threw out in the third week...didn't affect me either way). I did buy HP's M1T, but I stored it away for future use, if I decide to.

 As far as journals, I keep a small notepad with me @ the gym, I'm sure I look like Rainman (during the Judge Wapner scene) scribbling in it after every set
  "five minutes to pushdowns, five minutes to pushdowns" LOL
  When I get home, I transfer it to a full sized notebook (I have crap in there from 94...I was a skinny shit...6" 160 lbs). Just dont have the nuggets to lay it out all online yet...pretty soon.

 About the owner...I guess that's a little different, but it's still a little off putting you at risk chucking a disc or two (but the bench idea sounds solid) LOL


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

I cant edit the previous post, so I had to make a new one...I figured screw it, and started a journal of my own...you're more than welcome to stop by and laugh


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2004)

Been a lil busy but tongiht i made a few seconds to post my rersults and say hi to everyone.  Been working like crazy the past few days.  Friday was a tuff day for me.  Wroked an 8 hour day of construction and various manual labor events followed by 4 hours of demolition at my cheifs house.  I wasn't planning on going to the gym but i once told a guy even though he worked all day doing construction he needs to find time for the gym...so I did the same and went.  At first I was bone tired but i ended up having a great night.  heres the results:

Power Back 8-20-04

Deadlift(sumo)
175x6
205x3
205x4
****I was really tired here so I think I could put up a little more with better conditions.  I will try these again next power week to experiment.  Sumo's are awsome though.

Bent Row
115x6
125x6
125x4

Chin
assist#7x6
assist#6x6

CG Seated Row
150x6
165x5

BB Shrug
185x8
225x8
225x8
225x8
db's-90'sx10
****Don't ask me why I guess my brain was fried or I thought it was a rep range week and went to the DB's and did a set.  Remembered I was only suppose to do BB's this week so I stopped heh.

Cable Crunch
150x8
150x8
150x8

Knee/Leg Raise (hanging)
+10x7
+10x6
+10x8
****LOL I was sweating so much today that I could barely manage to keep a grip on things.  When I tried these my arms kept sliding off the pads heh.

Overall had a great workout, lots of lifts went up in weight and none went down i don't think.  Felt awsome!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2004)

Power Arms 8-21-04

BB Curl
60x6
70x6
70x5

Preacher Curl (ezcurl bar)
60x6
70x3

Hammer Curl
35'sx3 
30'sx5
****Thought I could get more with the 35's but it wasn't happening by myself.

Incline CG Bench
115x4
105x6
105x5
****These are so damn hard. My weight has dropped drasticly on my CG's b/c it is so much harder.  I never feel them the day of arms but the next day I am sooooooo sore its not even funny.  I just hope they are working.

Skull Crusher
35'sx6
35'sx6

Single Arm Ext.
25x6
30x4

Wrist Curl
50x10
60x8

Reverse Wrist Curl
30x7
30x8

Overall it was a decent day of arms and they sure were screamin when I was done.  Now this was the easy part of the day.  After the gym I did some more demolition(4 hours) then went to a BBQ.  I swam for 7.5 hours.  We never got out of the pool, ate and drank right in it lol.  We kept playing football and just wrestling the entire time.  Tthe more they drank the easier it was for me to kick their ass.  I also did about 45minutes of laps for the hell of it.

Today I woke up so damn sore.  From fridays work, workout, saturdays workout, work, and swimming all day I think every muscle is sore beyond belief.  I had to waiter a party today and my upper body was killin me today heh, could barely pick the plates up.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 23, 2004)

Awesome arm day bro! 

Are the Incline close grips a lot tougher than regular close grips?  I have never tried those before.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> Awesome arm day bro!
> 
> Are the Incline close grips a lot tougher than regular close grips?  I have never tried those before.



Nice to see ya around, thanks for stopping by.

O hell yea they are much tougher.  I was putting up 135+ easy and now I struggle majorly with my 105 lol.  But they do really rip my tri's up man.  I get so sore afterwards.  I will do them for another cycle or so then switch back to flats.  See if there is a difference.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2004)

8-23-04 RR chest/shoulders

DB Incline
60'sx8
60'sx7
60'sx7

BB Flat Press
115x9
125x8
125x7
****I had complete control over this weight this time.  Last cycle I was all over the place and even bailed my last set b/c it was about to crush me.  I was nervous big time so I made sure I didn't push it to ensure I wouldn't get crushed again.  It seems my BB's doing increase as fast as my DB's do...I wonder why.

Fly
30'sx12
30'sx12

Standing Single Military
35x6
35x7

Bent Lateral
30'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx6

Cable Side Lateral
20x10
20x12

Machine Crunch
120x10
120x10

Twisting Crunch
10x15
10x15

Knee Raise
15x10

Had a decent day.  No lifts where to spectacular but hell can't get everythign you want over night.  I'm really upset my BB lifts are still so damn low.  I just can't seem to increase em.  Maybe I should eliminate all DB's for a while and concentrate fully on BB's.  What do ya think?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Workout looks good to me.  I don't think I'd can the DB's, I would think they would be more of a help then a hindrance. The amount of weight you are using with the barbells may not be as heavy as you would like but looking at your avi I'd say they are working for you .  stick with it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 8-23-04 RR chest/shoulders
> 
> DB Incline
> 60'sx8
> ...


You're doing fine Deadbolt.  If you want to increase your barbell bench, I wouldn't eliminate using DB's... but I would switch the order.  Do the BB exercises first, then go to DB's.  You'll be nice and fresh for the BB movements.  

Also, for me anyway, if I do incline first (doesn't matter if it's DB or BB), then go to flat, I have to use quite a bit less weight then normal.  But if I do flat first, I'm still pretty strong on the incline.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

JD hit it on the head!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2004)

gwcaton: Thanks man, trying pretty hard and its definatly paying off.  My DB'sare ussually mroe combined weight the my BB's are I don't know why.  It is nice to be able to press the heavier DB's and I love the feeling but I would like my BB's to evenly match up.  I guess in time they will meet.  Speeking of avi one day i need some new pics, haven't taken em in a while.

JD:Thanks for the kind words.  No matter what I do first my next lift is always much lower b/c I truely put everything I have into my first few sets.  But when I do inclines first I definatly need to drop the weights some for flat, but not vise versa.  I would always do flat first if it were up to me but I am just following gopro's routine.  I figured if he had it set up that way for a reason I would leave it.  But from now on I'll do BB's first and DB's second to see if it helps.

And heres a little story for ya.  I went to register for classes today and the bill printed out. After I got up from fainting I went to talk to a counsler about some things and to tell her I didn't have any money for a deposit.  As I went to show her my license for somethign a wadd of money fell and she was shocked.  She picked it up and was like why don't you pay with this, I snatched the money from her hand and said this is for more important things....she was like drugs?!?!?  My friend next to me was like lady you don't get that beefy from drugs its probably for the gym....I just dropped my head and nodded in agreement heh.  I felt like a damn meathead but in a way it felt kinda good b/c people are starting to see a change in me.  Sorry just figured I'd tell my story of the day.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool story  !  It's nice to know others can see the changes. lets ya know you're making progress. Sometimes it's hard to see it yourself since you see yourself everyday/all day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I would always do flat first if it were up to me but I am just following gopro's routine.  I figured if he had it set up that way for a reason I would leave it.  But from now on I'll do BB's first and DB's second to see if it helps.


Ah, there's the rub.  Gopro's routine is a bodybuilding routine, a damn good one at that.  But it was more designed to increase overall mass, not increase your barbell bench press per se.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 25, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ah, there's the rub.  Gopro's routine is a bodybuilding routine, a damn good one at that.  But it was more designed to increase overall mass, not increase your barbell bench press per se.



Yea but I guess in time the lifts have to go up.  I am very happy with this routine so for now I will stick with it, and if need be I'll attempt one of those like super weeks of trying to add some weight to my press's.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> And heres a little story for ya. I went to register for classes today and the bill printed out. After I got up from fainting I went to talk to a counsler about some things and to tell her I didn't have any money for a deposit. As I went to show her my license for somethign a wadd of money fell and she was shocked. She picked it up and was like why don't you pay with this, I snatched the money from her hand and said this is for more important things....she was like drugs?!?!? My friend next to me was like lady you don't get that beefy from drugs its probably for the gym....I just dropped my head and nodded in agreement heh. I felt like a damn meathead but in a way it felt kinda good b/c people are starting to see a change in me. Sorry just figured I'd tell my story of the day.


 Good one 
 "I thought you didnt have money"
 "I don't"
 "Well, whats that?"
 "Oh, Growin' money I got" 

 (Yea, it's corny, but it's late...)


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Dead,

Whats on the wo agenda today ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2004)

O man sorry guys/gals its been one hell of a wee for me.  Been to busy to even be home..been sleeping at the firehouse b/c I just don't have the time to even come home.  I got legs in on wen. 8-25-04 and today was supopose to be back.  As I get home from work my chief calls me and asks if I'm ready for graduation(fire school) so there went tonight.  My gym is closed so I can't lift but I am going to cram it in with arms tomorrow.  Sux but its better then not doing anything.  I wont be going to the gym tomorrow until late b/c tonight at 3am I have to go to work then at 9am I have a funeral for the fire dept.  So I wont be sleeping tonight so I will be sleeping all day saturday and working out saturday night.  So someone keep me awake plz.  I will however post my AWSOME leg day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2004)

Well heres my leg workout from 8-25-04

Leg Ext.
130x8
130x8

Hack Squat
165x10
205x10
225x10<<<<YEA BABY awsome feeling

Single Leg press
130x12
130x12
130x15

Really got the higher reps out of this 3 week session so far and is feeling awsome.

LLC
80x8
90x6

SLDL
135x10
135x8

Single Leg Curl
40x12
50x10

Overall AWSOME workout and I'm loving it heh.  Little pissed my weekend is all screwey and I know is my arm lifts will be down.  But O well no big.  Its all for a good cause.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 27, 2004)

single leg presses are looking good! (along with everything else).  Dont sweat the weekend...its' over with. Go out and kick some ass


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

Man was I tired today.  Didn't get home until late after the early AM demolition and funeral service for the fire dept I had.  Slept most of the day then woke up to the tones going over my pager, ran to the firehouse to get returned right away...bastards.  I decided to shower, eat, and go to the gym.  Man what a day it was.  Heres the results of my cram!

8-28-04 RR Back/Traps/Bi's/Tri's/Forearms/Abs

Back/Traps
CG Chin
assisted#6x6 
assisted#6x6

WG Row-cable
135x10
150x9
****Was happy with these, they have been going up steadily the past few weeks I love it!

DB Row
55x10
55x12

Pullover
55x15
60x12

BB Shrug
185x12
225x12

DB Shrug
90'sx12
95'sx15  
****These were super heavy boy but they felt good.

Bi's/Tri's/Forearms
DB Curl
30'sx7
35'sx5
****Just had no energy here to even attempt a wicked push for bi's.  They were so pumped already and died out even faster.

2 Arm Cable Curl
120(60 each side)x10
120(60 each side)x10

Concentration Curl
20x15

Dip
+20x8
+25x8
+30x7

Pushdown V
130x10
130x10

Kickback
20x15

Wrist Curl
40x20

Reverse Wrist Curl
20x20

Abs
Machine Crunch
120x10
110x12

Twisting Crunch
+15x13
+15x13

Knee Raise-seated
15x15

All I can say is I am so damn tired tonight all I want to do is sleep after this heh.  I went real strong on back and most lifts actually went up but arms stayed the same.  Had no energy to really drive myself to break any records.  I was surprised I went through that many sets, but I did take out neck b/c I would have just died if I had to do those 3-4 sets.  Did 30 sets today, thats just nuts but I didn't want to do arms sunday and have my tri's shot for mondays shock chest.  So I will rest all day tomorrow in hopes of being fully recovered for monday, shouldn't have any problems though.

Think Im gonan go ice my elbows down now, kinda sore today after all of that.  Hope the pains keep getting less and less or I may have a problem with em.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 28, 2004)

Are you constantly icing your elbows?  Be careful


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Are you constantly icing your elbows?  Be careful



Actually I never really ice em.  They didn't start hurting until a week ago from my heavy arm workout.  And I guess today just from doing so much they are bothering me a little.  Tomorrow I should be fine but if not I have a dr. appointment monday I'll ask em to check it out.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

Dead,
How long you been doing P/RR/S ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dead,
> How long you been doing P/RR/S ?



To be honest with you its hard to remember my exact date because I didn't document everything in the begining.  But this is my 6th cycle (18weeks so far) that I have gone straight with it.  I have taken several breaks from it in the past and had run several cycles testing things out.  I think I had run the entire system about 8 cycles through but only seriously the past 6.

Why do you ask?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> To be honest with you its hard to remember my exact date because I didn't document everything in the begining. But this is my 6th cycle (18weeks so far) that I have gone straight with it. I have taken several breaks from it in the past and had run several cycles testing things out. I think I had run the entire system about 8 cycles through but only seriously the past 6.
> 
> Why do you ask?


Just curious . I've been here for awhile and just recently started reading your journal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2004)

I use to have another journal but started this new one.  Its like half and half with each journal, but this one is here to stay.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2004)

Well today is my new week of shock and the suspense is killing me.  Not that its my first shock or anything, I've done a ton of em, but this is the first week my cousin, aka my guru and past personal trainer, is going to be lifting with me in a long time.  I convinced him to try this routine out.  I ussually wake up eat and go to the gym when I have nothing to do all day but today I am waiting for him to get out of work so I have to wait ALL day just to lift and its killing me lol.  I'm so excited that he is lifting with me again b/c its been about 3 months since we have lifted together.  He is the guy who started me in the current gym I'm at when I was a weee small lad.  

My back is still sore as hell though, I really nailed it saturday and was hoping the soreness would go away but it didn't.  Arms are fine though.

Well I'm just popping in to say hello to everyone.  I'm finally catching up to the threads and am able to read all the posts in all the different forums now that I'm not at work anymore.  I'm sure I'll be back here soon today, nothing better to do lol, so I'll see ya'll later!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Hope you blast your couz DB  Nail his ass wiff da shock


----------



## BIG C (Sep 1, 2004)

Great arm/ back workout!  

Looking strong!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> Great arm/ back workout!
> 
> Looking strong!



TY your words mean everything to me.  It was a bunch of sets and I was surprised I had the energy to do abs afterwards heh.  I was just glad I did it full throttle the entire way.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hope you blast your couz DB  Nail his ass wiff da shock



O hell yea.  I haven't had time to post my lifts but we did chest monday and back tuesday.  He is an avid user of high volume workouts, does tons and tons of sets.  When he looked at the shock workout he just laughed.  Well I had the last laugh b/c he called me a few minutes ago and was like "God my chest feels like someone just ripped it apart and shoved it back under the skin, it is so sore."  I was like yea off of only a few measly sets right?   I can't wait to show him the leg workout today to see how sore he will be.

I'll be back later tonight to post everything, sorry for the mass posts lately but I have been uber busy so I don't have time to be here every night.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

OK everyone i finaly have time to post my lifts.  Wow one week of lifting with my cousin really screwed things up schedual wise lol.  I am going 4 days straight with
Mon-Chest/Delts
Tues-Back
Wen-Legs
Thur-Arms

Tues didn't feel like doing legs and back was pumped so I did it heh.  Its strange working out with someone b/c I have to speed everything up and my notebook is a mess.  Also some lifts he needs to do them differenty so to keep things simple I attempted them with him and weights were screwey but I think next week I'll stick to my way and he can do his way.

I'll post my 3 days seperately for easy reading.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

8-31-04 Shock Chest/Delts

Cable Cross/incline Smith SS
60'sx10/125x10
60'sx10/135x7

Incline Fly/Dips SS
30'sx10/selfx8
35'sx8/selfx8

Seated Press DS
135x6/120x6/90x7
****Ton of help here I couldn't do it I was so damn tired.  Very bad DS for me.

Seated Side Lat/Machine Side Lat SS
20x10/80x10
20x10/80x10

Reverse Peck Deck/Cable Upright Row SS
120x8/100x8
120x8/120x8
105x10/130x8
****Did an extra set here for the fun of it.  The cable UPR is so much easier then standing BB!  I almost doubled my weights not sure why its like that though.  We'll see what happens next time.

Cable Front Raise DS
50x8/40x8/30x8
****Should have gone heavier here, way to easy.

Cable Crunch/Hip Raise SS
130x15/selfx15
130x15/selfx12

Side Crunch/Knee raise
Twsiting I did one set with 15lbs and me normal.  The I attempted a new way which is sitting sideways on a decline bench with one hip down.  Then stretch out and contract the obliques inwards, REALLY hit em hard and I'm going to do these from now on.  I'll add weight next time as well.

Overall great workout pretty much but a little crazy with 3 guys.  On a power week it will be easier b/c we have more time.  Can't wait!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

9-01-04 Shock Back/Traps

Pullover/WG Pulldown
60x8/135x8
60x9/120x10

Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Grip Bent Row T machine
100x8/90x8
90x10/100x7
****cousin wanted to try these out so I did em, eh don't like them to much donna stick to BB's.

CG Pulley Row
150x8/135x8/120x8
****next time gotta go up, way to easy.

DB Shrug/CG Upright Row
90'sx10/120x8
100'sx10/100x10 
****Yea baby hit the 100's for shrugs.  Felt like changing this SS up and boy this felt AWSOME, gotta try it again.

Machine Shrug
340x12
380x8
****Just felt like adding a little more trap work b/c they haven't been getting hit enough I guess.  I miss these a ton they really rip me up.  Almsot shruging the entire rack, pretty impressive for my tiny fram to be shruging that much weight.  Has to be my best feature yet smallet body part lol!

Neck Flex
25x15
25x15

Great day here!  Truely shredded up my traps and it felt so damn good to do it again!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

9-02-04 Shock legs

Ext/Front Squat
120x8/115x9
120x8/135x5
****I really hate these damn things with a passion and from now on I'll do regular squats or hacks!  They put such a damper on the rest of my workout it kills me!  I just can't handle em I don't know why.

Ext/Press
120x8/450x8
120x8/360x8
****Finaly found the true 45 degree angle and what a difference it made.  It almost dropped a 100lbs off my press but the feeling was intense.  The pain it brought me was enough to make tears come to my eyes, but it was good pain.  The pure burn like a hot knife in the quad kinda feeling.

Lunge DS
Never happened!  I just can't do these either.  After the other 2 SS's this DS aint happenin.  I've tried low weight, no weight, I just can't perform this motion.  Is there anything else I could sub in its place without having to cut it out?

SLDL DB/LLC
35'sx10/60x10
40'sx10/70x8
****Use to love the DB's but now I prefere the BB.  I can add more weight and the feeling is much better.  I guess once I'm use to the heavier weights its hard to drop to such a light weight in order to watch my form.

Single Curl DS
50x10/30x10<<go heavier next time

Overall not a great workout as ussual on a shock legs day.  I love the SS ext/press and SS sldl/llc but everything else I despise!  I have fixed the squating problem but the lunges I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Looking great DB  Try this though...
When you SS on your first set Do a compound to isolation move, then on your second go isolation to compound, so your exercises for chest would've gone:
Incline Smith /Cable Cross

Incline Fly/Dips


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

DB,

What about the front squats can't you handle ?

What is the problem with Lunges ? with me its balance .  Do you actually lunge ? Or do you do what i call stationary lunges?  To me thats where you step out into the lunge, do a lunge but don't come back to the start position, just continue doing the lunges. That didn't make sense did it .
Try using the smith machine if balance is the issue. Thats what I use for 1 legged squats otherwise no way in hell I could them.

Good job on the leg press!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Looking great DB  Try this though...
> When you SS on your first set Do a compound to isolation move, then on your second go isolation to compound, so your exercises for chest would've gone:
> Incline Smith /Cable Cross
> 
> Incline Fly/Dips


I thought it should have been that way but gopro had it down on the paper so I just did it the way he had it listed. I'll switch it around next time and check it out...thanks a bunch Riss!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> What about the front squats can't you handle ?
> 
> ...



Front squats are just horrible for me.  The weight really kills my shoulders, and I think my confidence issue with squatting still sin't up to par.  I am always scared of falling.  And when doing front squats it just doesn't feel right, I think I lean to far forward.  In theory I know I should be able to lean further back but it never works and I always lose balence.  Maybe because I have only done them on shock week, never before for numerous sets so my form is still lacking and I have no confidence in myself to perform the lift.  Especially when I am going down and my legs are alreadya little wobbly from the ext or the first SS.  It almost gets me scared a little.  Even with normal squats I tend to lean to far forward but its the only way I can get the lift done, no matter the weight I always lean forward due to my fears.

Lunges I guess it might be a balance problem as well as a my legs are jello and I'm afraid of screwing something up problem.  I use to take the step back and repeat the entire motion.  I did it once on a smith but I really hate using those, brings back old fears of getting spoiled.  Smith machine is one of the main reasons I'm in such a jam.  I guess if its the only way I could do em I will have to keep using it

I guess theres just to much room for error when it comes to doing both of these and its not like a press or another movement easily controlled.  I always worry about my knees and maybe lack of experince comes into play here and knowing how much my legs can truely handle.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

Shock Arms 9-02-04

This one hell of an experince.  there were 3 of us trying to fit this in and with all that we were doiong i almost had no time to write anything down.  Well heres my results.

EZ Curl/Chin assisted
60x8/#7x6
70x8/#7x6

DB Preacher/Hammer curl
25'sx6/25'sx6
25'sx6/25'sx8

Single Arm cable curl DS
50x8/40x8

CG Bench/Pushdown V
135x8/120x10
145x6/130x8

Reverse PD/Overhead ext DB
120x8/60x8
120x8/60x8

Bench Dip
115x10/70x8

Reverse Wrist curl/wrist curl
30x6/40x12
30x8/50x11

All the lifts were pretty solid today and on several I went up from last time, added 25lbs to my bench dip and could have added more.  Next time I'll just throw 3 45's on my legs and give it hell!!  I just had such a pump today, felt like I coulda ripped a car apart with my bare hands   CG's felt awsome today as well!  

I think I just had so much adrenaline because today was my first class for college     But once I got there it was such an awsome thing.  I had like 5 friends from my old school there and we were jsut hangin out.  Oh yea and the females are very nice!  Coming from an all guy school  thise is much welcomed.  I don't even have to try here they just come up to me.  Got a set of digits already and never tried once   

I have a question and a mission for everyone here...if anyone has ever watched Road Rules look at the cast from episode 12 South Pacific.  Mary-Beth is her name, how old is she?....b/c I think she is in my english class LOL.      is all Ii can say.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

Good looking wo !  Did the other 2 live through it ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good looking wo !  Did the other 2 live through it ?


Nope!  I kicked their asses! 

My cousin is sore head to toe....best feeling to see him squirm.  I have lifted with him for almsot a year all together and never once has he been this sore, I think with a few mods to the routine he will stick to it for a while.  I'm workin on converting him heh....and the newer guy actually dropped out b/c he was so damn tired.  I think that was the best feeling in the world kicking his ass all week with just a few measly sets.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2004)

Went to the gym for calves and abs today, decided to do some more cardio.  15 minutes of elipticle HIIT.  I really don't mind doing it at all.  I kinda enjoy it    I never use to but I'm getting into it, probably just a fase lol.

Well thats it nothing special about today.  I may even go in and do some more cardio tomorrow but we'll see.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2004)

Didn't have much of a chance to post anything this weekend.  I have had like 5 days off from the gym and its KILLING me.  I finished thursday with arms and its now going to be tuesday as my next day in the gym.  My week is all messed up with school and stuff and don't when I'll get to go into the gym.

I went fishing/crabbing ALL day today for labor day.  It was pretty kewl, I had an awsome time on my new boat I got.  I am pretty sore though, my brother was trying to pull the anchor in and couldn't so before he got pulled in I had to jump on the rope and pull it up, pays to hit the gym, and have to lift a big ass anchor.  I screwed up my right lat and trap/shoulder.  Its killing my right now.  I hope tomorrow morning it will feel a little better, just feels like its a little over extended or something.


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 7, 2004)

You mean this gal?
http://www.playboy.com/arts-entertainment/features/marybethdecker/
http://auction4.comton.com/member/niketalkjunkie/(394).jpg


----------



## cops25 (Sep 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I went fishing/crabbing ALL day today for labor day. It was pretty kewl, I had an awsome time on my new boat I got. I am pretty sore though, my brother was trying to pull the anchor in and couldn't so before he got pulled in I had to jump on the rope and pull it up, pays to hit the gym, and have to lift a big ass anchor.  I screwed up my right lat and trap/shoulder.  Its killing my right now.


 Sorry to hear it's sore, but you gotta admit...it's a rush to step in and do something someone else couldn't 

 Where do you fish? You gonna send some crabs my way? My wife is crazy about em....I'd just suck em down for protein. But give me some Fluke, and I'm a happy man.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear it's sore, but you gotta admit...it's a rush to step in and do something someone else couldn't
> 
> Where do you fish? You gonna send some crabs my way? My wife is crazy about em....I'd just suck em down for protein. But give me some Fluke, and I'm a happy man.



It definatly felt good lol.  My family just watched as I started pulling and they all commented on how big I was getting, then on all the veins popping out of my arms and shoulders and neck   Best feeling ever.  I think I'm fine now though its not bothering me to much.

I fish in jersey, bricks township is where I keep my boat and we fish all over.  Its a new area for us, I use to fish in Atlantic highlands but we moved for a bigger boat.  This season sucked b/c we didn't know the area but hopefully next tuna season I'll be getting some big ones.  I love fluke to as well as stripe bass, I could eat a ton.  Next time we have a productive fishing day I'll air seal some and ship it over to ya, FRESH!!!!  Crabs we didn't get many just sorta an excuse to get out and go on the boat and have a good time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2004)

Riverdragon:  Yea thats who I thought it was.  I actually had to look at the roster for the class to find out it wasn't.  Me and every other guy thought it was her, she looks identicle but it isn't.  I still don't care she doesn't need to be famous for me lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2004)

Well today starts a new power week, 3rd session in a row now I think.  Today was pretty crappy, still don't have a set diet so my foods are garbage and I had close to nothing in my stomach before lifting so i had no energy.  All the lifts were low and i didn't go crazy b/c I had no energy.

Power Chest/Shoulders 9-7-04

DB Press
3 sets 65'sx6
****No barbells open so I did DB's today, also had no energy or a spotter for these so stayed at a weight I knew I could handle without looking like a fool and dropping the DB's.

DB Incline Press
50'sx7<<super easy
60'sx6
65'sx5
****Haven't done these in a while so I didn't know the weight to start with, but they felt good.

Dips
20x6
30x6
40x6
****These went up and felt AWSOME, ripped my chest up boy. 

Military Smith
115x6
125x2-dropped weight to 115x3
****Really couldn't get comfortable, they were killin my shoulders and couldn't find that sweet spot.  Thinking of switching to dumbells from now on just for form and injury reasons.

Upright Row
80x6
90x5

Cheat Lateral
30'sx6
30'sx6

Cable crunch
150x10
160x8
180x6
****Found a new cable machine on the otherside of the gym that has up to 190lbs, FINALLY.  Just one problem, how do you keep from getting pulled up when your crunching more weight then you are?  I'm only 175lbs so when I had 180 on it was pulling me off the ground heh maybe I'll wrap a few plates on my legs to keep me from jumping up.

hanging Leg/Knee raise
3 sets @ +10x8
****need to go up to 15lb DB next time!

Like is said before overall I was in a crappy mood and had no energy.  I can't wait till i have the $$ to start getting my diet in order again.

Well tomorrow is my first health/nutrition/excercise science class at 8am.  I need to leave my house by 7 to get there though so I need some sleep but I'm so anxious to prove this teacher wrong and debate the hell out of him for the 3 hours I'm in his class.  He will learn to like me alot or truely hate me


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Wo looks good to me    Guess you are going to have to tie yourself down to the floor on those cable crunches !


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wo looks good to me    Guess you are going to have to tie yourself down to the floor on those cable crunches !


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey DB  Huge lookin workouts, if you are training with someone get then to hold the back of your legs down other wise stick a 44 there


----------



## Paynne (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good!  You're lucky with the cable machine, at my gym they only go up to 150.  I'm always tempted to hand a plate on the pin but I always remember a story from Prince about the cable breaking when he did that


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

Well damn its been a LONG time since I've been around.  With school starting and recently getting a new cable modem I haven't been able to get around these parts much.  I now have just about gotten all the kinks out and all I need to do is fix my SMPT server so I can send out emails, but I can recieve em.  I know this is gonna take a while but I'm gonna try and post all my lifts without it getting to crazy, hope it works.

Just an update on everything: Finaly started school such a pain in the ass to go to class!  Ummmmm what else, just got back from the firemans convention and lets just say there as no shortness of b00z!  And yes I did drink but I sorta had to b/c its my first time going with this engine company so its like an initiation thing. 

Well heres all the results to come.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

Power Back/Traps

Deadlift
175x6
205x6
225x4  
****Some crazy weight for me to be putting up but these felt awsome!

Bent BB Row
115x6
135x5
125x6
****My form was real crappy with the 135 so I dropped it a little.

Chin Up
asst#7x6
asst#6x6
asst#5x4

CG Cable Row
165x6 for 3 sets

BB Shrug 
225x8 for 4 sets

Overall this was an awsome workout, I felt so strong and all the lifts went up.  Very proud of the deads, finally got the 225 mark I was shootin' for.  I was killer sore for days to come after those deads though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

Power Legs

Smith Squats
205x6
225x4
225x3
****I actually goty crushed b/c my back was soo damn sore I lost it!  I was so pissed but luckily my friend was there and did an awsome job of grabbing me before I went to low, I don't like help squatting or else it doesn't feel like I do it so he gives me room to work and I couldn't make it.  He was apologizing so much but it wasn't his fault.  
225x5
****This was a mental thing, I had to get under the weight and do it again or I woulda been all screwed up, I got in and pounded out the weight like it was nothing and this made me feel like I was on top of the world.  I just had to feel like I could conqour my screw ups heh.

Leg Press
360x6
410x6
450x5

Single Leg Ext.
62.5x6
62.5x6

LLC
90x6
110x5
110x5

SLDL BB
135x6
185x4

Well the smiths squats were alright and I know I said I would never do them but my cycle got messed up and I did back the day before legs.  I didn't not want to do squats so I did em smith style with my guys.  I don't think it really did anything and hopefully it will do me some good and maybe boost my free standing squats a little.

Press was awsome felt real strong there and now its starting to build some power behind it.  My knees no longer bother me there so I think I should be hitting the 500+ again soon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

Power Arms
****Never got a chance to do them, just couldn't find the time!  I said I would just hit the RR arms a little heavier then normal and mix it up some to try and compensate but all in all I still missed a day and was pretty pissed about it.

RR Chest/Shoulders

Incline DB
60'sx8
65'sx4
60'sx8

Flat DB
60'sx10
60'sx8
55'sx9
****My shoulder was bothering me some here and I really didn't have any steam so I just had to go lighter to stay in the reps range area.

Flat Fly
30'sx12
35'sx10

Single DB Milt Press
30x8
35x7

Bent Lateral 
30'sx8<<sloppy form
25'sx10<<stricter form felt great

Cable Side Lateral
20x10
20x12

Crunch Machine
120x12
120x12

Side Crunch
20x15
45x12

Knee Raise to chest
10x15
15x15


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

RR Legs

Leg Ext
130x10
130x8

Hack Squat
205x10
225x10
245x10
****Yea these were damn awsome, don't know what it was but I felt GREAT here!

Single Leg press
130x12
130x12
150x12

LLC
90x8
90x7

SLDL
165x10
165x8

Single Leg Curl
40x12
50x12

This day was great, felt super strong and all the lifts definatly went up since last time.  I am starting to see some form in my guads and hams.  I never had really big legs but I see em growing some.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

RR Back/Traps

CG Pulldown<<didn't feel like doing CG Chin
150x8
150x8
150x6

WG Row
150x10
165x8

DB Row
55x10
60x10

Pullover
60x12
65x12

BB Shrug
225x10
205x12

DB Shrug
95'sx12
90'sx15
****I haven't been doing my neck flexions lately b/c of time but I am going to start them up again just because of this lift.  My neck was HUGE when I had these in my hands the the veins and everything popping out were awsome.  I just love that look lol so I need to start up my neck work again.

Overall a good workout, nothing special to post about it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

RR Arms!!!!!

This is the day I was looking forward to all week and almost couldn't make it.  I was leaving for the weekend and almost had to cancle but delayed my ride an hour and hit the gym.

Dip
30x8
45x7
45x6
****Finally got up to a solid 45 late, purely a mental thing but its a little goal I had been shooting for and finaly got there!

V Pushdown
130x10
140x8

Kickback
20x15

DB Curl
35'sx6
35'sx5

Cable Curl<<2 arms same time
60 each side x 8
70 each side x 6

Conentration curl
25x10
30x8

I just felt so strong this day and ALL the lifts went up in awsome amounts.  I flew through this workout, took me no longer then 20-30minutes.  Maybe all my adrenaline and excitement from going on vacation had something to do with it but I hope my next shock week goes this good.

Well now I'm all caught up with my posts and lifts and evetyhing thank god.  Now maybe it will be a little easier.  

On a final note my cousin is still lifting with me following p/rr/s and he likes it alot.  I hope I can get in the gym with him this entire week b/c last week I couldn't.  My lifts are so much higher when he's around heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

Great wo !  I'm on vacation this week too!  Have fun !


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great wo !  I'm on vacation this week too!  Have fun !


I wish I was on vacation as well, mines over and its back to the real word heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

Shock Chest/Delts/traps

Incline Smith/Cbl X Over
135x8/60'sx8
135x7/50'sx10

Incline Fly/Dip
30'sx10/8
35'sx8/8

DB Flat Bench DS<<machine press hurts shoulder
55'sx8/45'sx7/35'sx6
****The normal machine press kills my shoulders so me and my guys tried these today.  Not the best idea in terms of doing them solo b/c you die out pretty fast.  My forearms were on fire after this and I looked pathetic as hell with the weight I was using and how much I was struggling.  It sure as hell killed the chest though, I may try it again next time we'll see.

Side Lateral/Machine dual Laterals
20'sx8/80x8
20'sx8/80x8

Reverse Peck Dec/Cable Upright Row
120x8/120x8
120x8/130x8

DB Front Raise DS
25'sx8/20'sx8/15'sx8
****These 30's were a little to heavy for me to manage but the 20's and 15's were almost to light.  I will attempt this again next time and try 30/25/20.  Never the less my shoulders are still pretty beat up after this w/o so it did something right.

DB Shrug
100'sx8
95'sx10
90'sx12

Machine Shrug
400x8
340x10

I didn't do any shock for traps today just b/c well I have no idea.  I started following my cousin with his shrugs without realizing wtf I was doing.  I don't normally do traps w/ delts but today I did, o well maybe I'll do em again with back.

Overall it was a pretty decent w/o, nothing to complain about.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I wish I was on vacation as well, mines over and its back to the real word heh.


OOPS !  LOL 

That wo looks pretty shocking to me


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OOPS !  LOL
> 
> That wo looks pretty shocking to me


Oh it definatly was shocking.  I was sitting in one of my classes trying to take notes and I couldn't, my chest and shoulders just kept shaking from exhaution lol.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

Now thats when you know you've hit it 
I like sets when its hard to write down in your journal what you just did


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Now thats when you know you've hit it
> I like sets when its hard to write down in your journal what you just did


   Same here, you can tell in the journal what was a good day and what wasn't just by how legible the writing is lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm not on my own comp so once I get home I wanna check this website out, this is the best place I could post it without losing it sorry everyone
http://www.michaelandkendra.com/BMRCALC/Bulk.xls


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2004)

Shock Back 9-21-04

Just for the records those changes in the delt and chest routine even though at the time felt awkward and almost as if nothing was getting done were AWSOME!  I am soooooooooo sore today after the DB Flat press drop set and the DB lateral drop set.

Changed the back routine as well but this went crappy, I felt nothing but felt bad b/c my cousin isn't crazy for the pull overs.  Plus we used a different side of the gym and I wasn't use to the labeling's on the weights so it was all messed up--to heavy/to light/got nothing done!

Stiff Arm Pull Down/Pull Down
100x10/#11x6
110x8/#10x8
****At first I thought the numbers would have labeled the weights (10=100lbs. 12=120lbs) but that wasn't true so my weights were all screwed up and I have no idea the weights I actually did lol.  All I know is it was heavier then the number said.

T Bar Bent Row/Reverse Close Grip Pull Down
80x10/#8x8
90x10/#8x8

CG Seated Cable Row
#12x8/#10x8/#9x6
****Same as above with the weights and the amounts, really screwed me up big time.

Never again will I do that, I'll run across the gym to use the side I like instead of using the close set of cables!  

Tomorrow morning at 8am I have to walk a mile then directly after run 1.5 miles, I hope I don't die out early.  I'm really a horrible runner, but I really want to challenge myself and see what I can do.  I may just pace myself and make sure I don't look like a fool in front of my entire class and depending on my energy sprint the last lap or so to make up for lost time.  Im actually nervous about this b/c I know most of the guys in the class are in good shape and will kill me on this run.  We have several marathoners and ball players so they can run for hours but I can't run so its freakin me out.  They all look at my stocky frame and think I am in decent shape but I never run lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2004)

Gees I need to find more time for this thread, I've been slacking and I'm losing my followers  lol.  Sorry I've been super busy with school everyone.  

Just for the record even though my back workout sucked this week I was still feelin in the next day so I did something right lol.

I did legs 9-22-04 SHOCK!
I woke up at 6:30am to walk a mile them right after ran a mile and a half.....then he never let us cool down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My teacher just made us stop in our tracks to preach to us, you would think a college professor would know better.  I said screw him and paced back and forth.  From here I ate and went to the gym with my legs feeling like jello.  Heres what I did:

Smith Squat/Leg Ext SS
185x10/130x7
225x8/130x6
225x6
****I know I know the smiths are horrible but I have noticed better gains on them.  I was doing normal squats for a while, months and could never truely get them.  I was all over the place no matter the weights I did and noticed some loss of strength due to not working em to my max.  I went back to smith squats with my cousin for several weeks and noticed some great gains so far in strength and mass.  Don't yell I will try normal squats again but for now I'm enjoying these ALOT.

45 Leg Press/Leg Ext SS
360x10/110x6
360x8/100x6

NO LUNGE
****I can't do these, unbalanced and fear of dislocating my knee's again.

SLDL/LLC SS
135x10/70x9
135x8/70x7

Single leg curl DS
60x8/35x5

This was the best shock legs I've ever had but then again I never did the lunges!  I really hit my legs hard and even though I probably made all the mistakes in the books it worked for me.....I was never one to follow the rules I guess.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2004)

Shock Arms 9-23-04

CG Bench/V Pushdown SS
135x10/120x10
155x6/130x7

Reverse Pushdown/Overhead Ext SS
120x10/60x7
120x9/60x5

Bench Dip DS
3 plates w00t!!!! defenite increase over last time!
135x10/90x6 

EZ Curl/CG Chin
60x10/assisted#7x8
80x4/assisted#9x10

Preacher/Hammer-Reverse
60x10/20'sx8
60x10/25'sx8
****This was an experiment.....I did an inbetween of hammers and reverse curls with the DB's.  Not sure if anyone can picture it but its almost like your going to pour a jug of water or something.  These were awsome they really ripped my bi's up.

Cable Curl DS(single)
50x6/30x10

Reverse wrist curl/wrist curl
20x12/50x10
30x8/60x8

Well thats pretty much it, this was a really good shock workout.  Nothing to complain about.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 25, 2004)

DB



> NO LUNGE
> ****I can't do these, unbalanced and fear of dislocating my knee's again.


Been there done that   Sometimes I do them on the smith machine just because I have no balance

Nice wo's !  Hard to keep up with you


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB
> 
> Been there done that   Sometimes I do them on the smith machine just because I have no balance
> 
> Nice wo's !  Hard to keep up with you



Those lunges are just never gonna happen and instead of beating myself up over it I just hit my legs a little harder with the squats and presses.

Yea my balance is shot so the smiths feel so much better even though in my head I keep thinking...my poor form, my core isn't doing as much, I'm gonna regret this once I get back to regular squats.  Its like boning an ugly chick when your drunk, it feels good while your doing it but once you wake up and see her its like...Oh my what did I do....coyote ugly! 

Hard to keep up with?  Man I'm trying to get numbers like yours...I'm glad yor cutting b/c if you were bulking I would have definitly lost all hope lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Those lunges are just never gonna happen and instead of beating myself up over it I just hit my legs a little harder with the squats and presses.
> 
> Yea my balance is shot so the smiths feel so much better even though in my head I keep thinking...my poor form, my core isn't doing as much, I'm gonna regret this once I get back to regular squats. *Its like boning an ugly chick when your drunk, it feels good while your doing it but once you wake up and see her its like...Oh my what did I do....coyote ugly! *
> 
> Hard to keep up with? Man I'm trying to get numbers like yours...I'm glad yor cutting b/c if you were bulking I would have definitly lost all hope lol.


See , You are learning something at college after all  j/k


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> See , You are learning something at college after all  j/k



ROFLMAO!!!!!  OK ya got me heh lol


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!!!! OK ya got me heh lol


Score one for the old guy


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

lookin good bro 
 I read about the stiff arm pulldowns, and figured I'd try them out...I love em!
 Man, I can't slack off anymore...hard enough to keep up with you as it is...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> lookin good bro
> I read about the stiff arm pulldowns, and figured I'd try them out...I love em!
> Man, I can't slack off anymore...hard enough to keep up with you as it is...



Yea those really get the lats pumped, and combo that with some bent rows and the feeling is AWSOME!  I told ya I'm tryin to beat your numbers here heh, no room for slacking!  Glad to see you back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey man, read the first page and this page. Hopefully I'm caught up now  Our Cable machine is too low to do stiffarm pulldowns effectively IMO. Looks like your doing great and your numbers have definately gone up. Great job!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok heres my POOOOWWWWEEEERRRRR Chest/Delts!!!! 

9-27-04

BB Bench press
135x6
155x5
165x4
****I haven't truely done these in months(first exercise) and last time I did them I could barely manage 115lbs.  I decided to throw a plate on each side and see how it went, my first set felt like nothing.  I was so amped I am starting to bench with the big boys (LMAO YEA RIGHT) that it kept my hopes up for the rest of the day.

DB Incline Press
60'sx6
60'sx6
65'sx4

Dips
machine dip-200x6
traditional-+35x6
+35x6

Milt Press-Smith
125x6
135x4
135x3
****Use to have problems with these b/c of my shoulder but with my new grip and everything that p-funk helped me out with i can press alot more weight without pain, I love it.  

Upright Row-ez curl bar
90x6
90x6

Cheat lateral
30'sx6
30'sx6
35'sx4
****I feel the form lacked a little on these in efforts to go heavier so rep range I will keep strict form with the to compensate.  Needless to say I still felt my shoulders after these, negatives kill on these!

Cable Crunch
170x8
180x7
180x6

Leg Lift weighted
+10x8
+10x8
****I grapped my straps and tied the weight to my feet so I don't drop the DB, it worked pretty good and now I will modify it a little more to suit me better.

MAN WHAT A GREAT W/O!!!  I felt so damn strong, I can't wait for the rest of this week b/c I know it will be like this all week--or so I hope!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Great w/o! It took me about a year before I benched 135. I needed spotting with the bar, LOL! Your doing awesome!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Good looking WO  DB   And if it leaves you hyped for the rest of the day it's even better


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o! It took me about a year before I benched 135. I needed spotting with the bar, LOL! Your doing awesome!


Yea I to started with the bar and strugled lol.  Up until I started p/rr/s  I was only benching 115 lmao!  Ever since I started gopro's routine I have added 50lbs to my bench, I just noticed that while I was washing my dishes lol.  From here who knows how fast I'll grow and get stronger.  My chest always lagged and now I think it is starting to catch up a little...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

Damn I couldn't get a chance to get on the comp yesterday I was so busy with the firehouse.  

Well heres back,not to satisfied but it was a workout to hold me over for the week.

Power Back 9-28-04
Bent BB Row
135x6
135x5
135x6

Pull Ups
3 sets with someone holding my legs @ 6 reps.
****My cousin has no problems spotting me with this so I want to do it this way instead of the assisted machine to see if I can improve some.

CG Seated Row
150x5-lost grip
165x8
180x4

Single Arm Pull Down
45x8
60x7
67.5x5
****These were thrown in for the hell of it, I didn't hit my lats to hard so I did these just to mix it up.  I really dislike pulldowns but single arms really hit the lats decent..felt really good surprisingly.

BB Shrugs
225x8
225x10

DB Shrugs
110'sx8
110'sx8

Trap Attack--  
115x12
115x10
****These aren't the name I just made it up.  I read about this move thats a mixture between an upright row and a BB shrug.  All you do is get in the right angle and lift the bar as high as possible (aiming for the face but you wont get there with the amount of weight), once you get the form you like it hits the trap so hard.  I may add these in for a few weeks instead of BB shrugs for an added change.  Do these on a smith machine.

Overall not a great workout but some of my lifts went up.  I was thrown off b/c I usually get pumped from my deads but we never did em!!!  I didn't want to dead one day then squat the next, killer on the lower back.  So thursday (2 days after back) I will deadlift or else I will be bummed for so long that i didn't get my deads in....by far they are my favorit exercise...

I need to change up my trap routine b/c the progress just isn't there anymore, not gaining much strength or mass so I will be changing things up here and there for some results.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Maybe I'm wrong but I always figured a "bad" wo was better than NO wo


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

Power Legs 9-29-04   

Man I was dieing after this workou.....

Squats
205x6
225x6
255x4

45 Press
410x6
450x6
450x5
****Went way deep on these, gives an all new meaning to leg press lol!

Single Leg Ext
60x8
65x7
****Going any heavier bothers my knee so I stay around the 8 rep range with these.

LLC
90x6
100x4
100x4

SLDL BB
145x8
185x4

This was a GREAT workout.  Having a partner for legs is awsome, they really help to push you that extra mile!  Squats and press took us forever b/c theres 3 of us and loading and unoading plates blah blah blah so I sorta rushed through hammies...still not to bad but could have been better.

Due to the change in my routine my legs are really exploding in size it seems like, I have been noticing the speration of muscles more cleary and I'm not cutting.  Almost as if they are just getting massive as we speak.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

Well now I'm caught up, was an interesting week and tomorrow I get to do arms, abs, and deads...wow what a combo!

My fitness class was interesting today...lol not...it was all about body fat and crap.  I could have slept the entire class and not missed anything in the entire 3 hours lol.  I'm dreading the next class though...we are checking our BF%.  I'm scared b/c I know I put on a TON of fat since I last check it and I'm thinking I may be in the upper teens.  If I don't know it I can live in denial and continue to bulk thinking "its all in my head" but next week I may be so ashamed I will probably want to cut up and get leaner then last time.  I hope its not to bad.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm wrong but I always figured a "bad" wo was better than NO wo


True except when you get hurt, then theres a problem.  I agggivated my achille tenden the other day when I was running in the rain.  I was sitting for a while in my car then went to run from the car to my firehouse and my calf must have cramped and I ran through it hurting the tenden...its killin me know...maybe it never fully healed after I hurt it last year on the standing calf machine.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Bummer


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry about the achilles! But awesome on the squats!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2004)

Achilles was sore today and every time I run up the steps it really kills me, gotta take it super slow and walk on my heals instead of toes up the steps.

On another note me any my guys have decided to take a break after next week...finally a week off to rest up some.  Maybe I'll get some cardio done and stuff, who knows.

Power Arms 9-30-04

BB Curl
70x6
80x4
****The 80 was heavy w/o my spotter I wouldn't have gotten that many...he helped me keep moving.  But next time I'll gaurantee 4 on my own heh.

DB Preacher Curl
25'sx6
30'sx4

Hammer Curl
30'sx6
35'sx5

CG Bench
155x5
155x4
145x5
****I got many more reps last time, today i jsut didn't have these in me!

DB Skull Crusher
35'sx6
40'sx5

Cable push down-single arm
50x8
60x5

Wrist Curl
50x10
60x8

Reverse Wrist Curl
30x6

Cable Crunch
3 sets @ 170x8

Knee Raise
3 sets @ +10x8

Had a damn good workout today, felt super strong in the arms!!!  I actually went in and did a few sets of deads but they were crap, I didn't have my full mind into them.  I just didn't not want to activate that muscle some and I had  heavy squatted yesterday so they were low.  I didn't chart the results but I think it was something like:
135x warmup/185x8/sumo 205x4/sumo 205x2  I just mixed it up and had no real goal here, just wanted a few sets of em in there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2004)

I need to start making some time, this sux that I can never get on my comp.

Well anyways me and my guys decided to take this week off.  It should be good to get some good ol' sleep in...I think I am getting to much sleep though I need to limit my hours lol.

I am in search of a new job as well.....it really sux job hunting.  I am going to hit up all the local gyms to see if they are hiring and just any general place I guess.  Anyone have any good ideas for a job?  LOL  It looks like this weeks rest will turn into job hunting and doing all my papers in advance to clear some time up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

Still whorin the threads b/c I have a few extra hours this week.  Damn it feels good to sleepin some.

I think I finally got a job valet parking for a major place by me.  It pays decent but I want a job during the week to b/c this is only weekend.  I hope I score this job though its decent pay.

Finally got my bodyfat tested...ouch did that one hurt...18% sob I was hopin it would be lower.  I did an experiment to prove some people wrong and in 4 months mt bf% went up 9%.  Now its off to a SUPER clean bulk and I hope once I cut all this garbage out my BF will drop some.  I'm starting with low cals and gradually increasing em for a few months maybe till novemeber or december then I'll go on a killer cut.  This sux major ass though I'm so pissed....first thought was for me to go straight to a cut but I don't know wtf Im gonna do yet...need help!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

DB ,

unless you are training for a contest or something like that  do whatever makes you happy   You can always change your mind .


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB ,
> 
> unless you are training for a contest or something like that  do whatever makes you happy   You can always change your mind .



I am always training for a contest....a contest within to better myself at all times.  I truelly don't know what i am going to do yet though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new maybe job! Have I missed something though? I thought you were with the fire department.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new maybe job! Have I missed something though? I thought you were with the fire department.


I am currently volunteer and awaiting my test date to become paid...its my long term goal of becoming a paid fireman.  It could take anywhere from 6 months aftet the test to 10 years.  Its really tough to judge so for now I am going to school for a major in exercise science and a minor in nutrition.  I need to make some side cash to pay for school and stuff untile I get hired as a paid fireman.  Yea it sucks so for now I'm trying to gain some extra strength and I need to work on my cardio fitness level so I can perform better on the test and get a decent score.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Alright, cool to know! Good luck. Most of my friends here are firefighters. I'd be one too if I didn't hate fire so much LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'd be one too if I didn't hate fire so much LOL


Yea well that may lead to some problems lol, you have to really love fire to be a fireman.  Sounds kinda sick I know but its the truth.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

Heres a picture of my engine, they call us the good humor engine because we are the only white one in all the towns around us.  We stick out like a sore thumb heh.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 7, 2004)

There's always Trenton or Philly   
Definately get some action there. I started at Hope Hose in Yardville, then on to Rusling in Hamilton...if I remember right, Hope had yellow trucks...I'd rather have white, looks sharp


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea well that may lead to some problems lol, you have to really love fire to be a fireman.  Sounds kinda sick I know but its the truth.


Yeah, I know. That's why I'm not doing it LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

cops: Yea that always works lol....what I need is a good arsonist so we could have a nice string of fires for a few months.  Like it matters I'm on my captains shit list anyhow...I guess he doesn't like pranksters lol. 

I filled a probies boots with chips, crushed gree olives, fruit punch, and hot sauce.  It sat for about 15 hours in the heat before we had a call and what a scene it was when he found it      Didn't help when my capt. called a meeting in the back room about it tonight and the shock I gave him.  He was staring me dead in the eyes and dropped a speech to all 30ish guys we had about "I don't know who did it but if I find out I'll suspend him.."blah blah blah while starring me down the entire time.  I simply said after the 5 minutes of eye contact.......  ..........

Yea rock leave the dirty work to me, for a guy who loves fires being a fireman is the best thing ever.....gimme food and a place to sleep and I'll be there 24/7 just can't get enough of it.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 8, 2004)

We did old skool....shaving cream and glucose paste...(gluc works wonders on winshield wipers too...)My roomate was a Capt (who had a radio), and we had the tones recorded. Beleive it or not, you could get the pagers to go off by playing it back (might be different now...it's been awhile). Nother good one was turning his dash strobe around so it faced into the car. tones would drop, he bolt out and plug it in w/o checking. He'd then have to sit another five minutes waiting to get his night vision back


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> We did old skool....shaving cream and glucose paste...(gluc works wonders on winshield wipers too...)My roomate was a Capt (who had a radio), and we had the tones recorded. Beleive it or not, you could get the pagers to go off by playing it back (might be different now...it's been awhile). Nother good one was turning his dash strobe around so it faced into the car. tones would drop, he bolt out and plug it in w/o checking. He'd then have to sit another five minutes waiting to get his night vision back



LMAO I'll have to try that.  I need to see if I can get into his car...he is real protective now and wont even talk to me.  Well we can't put things in his gear anymore so all of those are out of the question but someting else will be done.  Last time I did that he found pictures of old naked women in his jacket and when he went to get a pen to fill out a report and grabbed the papers... ...should have seen the look on his face and the guy standing next to him.  Glucose paste on windshields huh?  I'll have to snag some off of the engine and try that out to.

Yea we have play back pagers and they are a life saver....when your with that person you just can't stand hit replay and jet!  LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2004)

Damn this week off is KILLING ME!!!  I need to get back into the gym lol!

I don't think I'm gonna get that job either damnit!  I was told it was a guarenteed and today I went for the interview and I over heard him saying there are tons of people applying..I was like WTF!  But hey o well I need to keep lookin.

Off to whore some threads I guess....


----------



## cops25 (Oct 9, 2004)

Dont sweat the job just yet, they could be just going through the motions...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2004)

Well my week off from the gym was a major bumer so I decided to go away saturday and just got home tonight(sunday).  I went to my summer home in PA for the night to enjoy the country and no phones or anything.  Had an awsome time just veggin out, hanging with my 2 liitle cousins..they are like 18 months and 22 months or something.  Just needed some solid relaxing time.

Ended up doing some work around the home and had to fix the deck.  It shifted about 6inches off of the side of our home so we propped it up on some car jackes and hoisted that bastard back into place lol.  They tried using all the fancy smangled gadgets to move this deck (its huge and old so its weathered)...I said funk that.  Propped it up on the two truck jacks we have...got 3 of us...dropped a shoulder into it and shoved that motha into place!!!  Aint movin anymore.  

Oh and the best part I was carrying one of those big cement blocks the 50lb'ers and never noticed a 2 foot drop of b/c the leaves were covering it lol.  What a pain in the ass dropping the block right on my left leg it was....it was hurting earlier but I managed.  As it fell on me I was stuck in an odd position under the leaves I just threw the block...must have went about 20 or so feet before it landed and almsot hit one of my dogs.  Just figured it would brighten someones day up see'ing me get stuck under a block in a pile of leaves lol.

9 hours 55 minutes and counting till I hit the gym!!!!!  Can't wait!!!!!  Well off to get some rest before the gym then its job hunting...got about 15 places I need to go stop into so it will take up my entire evening after class of course heh.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 11, 2004)

Whereabouts in Pa? We have a place upstate by the NY border. We do have a phone, but noone has the number. Nuthin but wildlife (including a bear), mountains, and awe-inspiring sunsets.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> Whereabouts in Pa? We have a place upstate by the NY border. We do have a phone, but noone has the number. Nuthin but wildlife (including a bear), mountains, and awe-inspiring sunsets.


I have a place in Ghoulsboro(sp?).  Nothing big its jsut an overgrown trailer to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city.  Its in the smack dab of the woods with just wildlife, awsome skys, and just everything is perfect.  I could live there its just the best place on earth.  Can ya tell I'm a nature buff?  I hate the city lol.

O and there was a fire there at soemone else's trailer....I was so damn happy.  I was just watching the different ways they do things there and fighting a fire from a tanker rather then a central water supply its so kewl.  That sounds sick I know!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2004)

FINALLY THE WEEK OF HELL(REST) IS OVER!!!!!

Jumped into rep range instead of a power b/c after a week off I just don't have that strength I normally so...I need a week or two to transition into lifting again before I go crazy.  I went light today and plan on it the whole week then next week I'll give it hell!  Heres the results!!!!

Rep Range Chest/Delts 10-11-04

Incline DB
60'sx8
60'sx8
60'sx7

Flat BB
115x9
125x8
125x6

Flat Flye
2 sets of 35'sx10
****Killed me!!! LOL so sore!

Single DB Military Press
30x8
35x6

Bent Lateral(strict form)
25'sx10
25'sx8

Cable Side Lateral
2 sets of 20x10

Machine Crunch
110x12
120x10

Side Crunch
25x15
35x12

Knee Raise(bench)
15x15

Really had a great day today.  The incline BB press was taken so I had to do DB's but they felt good, then I just jumped into the flat BB.  The weight was low on that but I wasn't going crazy here.  You know me always doing something stupid and because I had so much energy in chest (sarcasm) I jumped up in weight with the flat flyes and I'm so sore right now boy it isn't even funny...but a really good sore!

I think come power week I will be back into the routine of lifting and my muscles will be ready to put some decent weight up...I want to hit some new records that week! 

And on another note I have stopped my E/C!  I think I mentioned I had been taking ephedra and caff. every so often but it ended up happening alot, almost every day and this last week I didn't take any and no longer am!  Not that I took it all day, just before I lift but I felt that I was depending on it and the dose was getting to high for my liking so I dug deep and stopped myself.  I still have a bunch but just put it away and am going ala my own steam from now on.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Wussy !!!!!  I jumped right back in where I left off .  J/K  
I usually work light after a week off too but didn't this time. don't know why , just did


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wussy !!!!!  I jumped right back in where I left off .  J/K
> I usually work light after a week off too but didn't this time. don't know why , just did


First time I did that I tore my left cuff....second time I hurt my achilies tendon....need I say more?  LOL

Sometimes you go heavy and sometimes you go light...I go light after a week off now heh.  Thats ok wait a few weeks and I'll be right back up there I hope.  I was thinkin of going to my 1RM come power week(add an extra set in there) but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> First time I did that I tore my left cuff....second time I hurt my achilies tendon....need I say more? LOL
> 
> Sometimes you go heavy and sometimes you go light...I go light after a week off now heh. Thats ok wait a few weeks and I'll be right back up there I hope. I was thinkin of going to my 1RM come power week(add an extra set in there) but we'll see how that goes.


 
Ouch !


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ouch !


Yea needless to say I learned my lesson the hard way.  But then again I was new to lifting somewhat and my form was lacking so I feel thats why I injured myself...I don't think it would happen again if I did it today due to what I know but I wont chance it.  Better safe then sorry.

Well counting the minutes till I hit back and traps.  I don't know how productive this will be though....my heater never went on last night and it got damn cold here and I think I woke up a tad sick.  You know the whole stuffy head, sunuses, the whole 9.  After i got up and took a shower I was feeling a little better then i popped a bunch of extra Vit. C, my multi, and some cran pills.  I just hope it works.  I can't afford to get sick now lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 13, 2004)

Heya everyone.

Figured I'd post real fast before my class....no workout today b/c I woke up sick.  Missed my 8am class b/c of it but been trying to get better asap so I don't miss legs tomorrow.  I will post my back w/o when I get home from class today but just wanted to drop a line and say whats up.  Hope everyone is feeling better then I am today.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Workouts are looking great DB, keep up the hard work bud. P/RR/S is obviously working well for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking great DB, keep up the hard work bud. P/RR/S is obviously working well for you.


Hey thanks man, glad to see ya stop by your words mean alot!.  I have been so busy but I'll frequent your journal soon.  Is it still the same one after the crazy prrs vs. west side?  

Yea i think I'm gonna stick to it for a while or atleast until my next cut.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

Well there goes those dreams...woke up uber early for a damn activated fire alaram--BURNT CHICKEN AND ONIONS AT 8:30 AM!!!!--besides me who cooks that honestly c'mon!

Well I still have a headache but hell I can lift with that, done it before and never died so I think I'll be fine.  I'll take it easy and just keep the fluids and meds up later today.

UPDATE: I ended up getting that job!!  Kinda nervous about it b/c I've never done valet before and all these guys have been at it for like 9 years he was telling me.  I have to work today so right after class I have to fly there, gonna be late my first day ya think he'll be mad?

Heres RR Legs 10-12-04

Pull Ups
3 sets @ 6 spotter the whole way-can't do em by myself at all yet.


WG Cable Row
150x10
165x8

DB Row
55x12
55x10

1arm Pulldown
2 sets @ #4(60-70lbs?)x12
****There are no weights labled just each 1-14 skiping every other but they are not 10lb increases so I guessed it about 60-70 b/c thats what it felt like.

DB Shrug
80'sx12
85'sx12
90'sx8
90'sx8

Machine Shrug
400x8
****I didn't follow RR for traps I just wanted to do straight up DB's.  I am going to try  and change up my trap routine b/c I am truely tired of doing BB Shrugs and DB Shugs....need to vary it up b/c I'm getting bored with them.

Overall it was just a workout, nothing special didn't go to crazy being my first week back and all.  My upper back and trap area was so tight yesterday though, coulda used a nice back rub. Off to do legs at noon


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

DB,

Nice wo  

A valet ! That sounds kind of cool


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> Nice wo
> 
> A valet ! That sounds kind of cool


 Yea valet sounds fun but If I screw up its a BIG screw up.  I know within a few days I'll get it down pretty fast but theres always the initial fright of a new job.

Its funny I have worked catering for close to 8 years now and could manage a party of 100 by myself..the insides and outs of the entire party..but a simple valet parking job I get nervous LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

RR Legs 10-14-04

Leg Ext.
2 set @ 120x10

Hack Squat
185x10
205x10
225x10
****These were super light, last time I did these 225 felt like a house but today I didn't feel anything.  

Single Leg Press
2 sets @ 130x12

Lying Leg Curl
2 sets @ 80x8

SLDL
2 sets @ 155x8

Because this is my week back from a rest I want to at least hit every muscle even if very lightly...I feel under the weather but its not stopping me from doing anything.  I didn't put much energy into legs b/c its so taxing on the body and with me feeling Blah I don't want to devote all my recovery to my legs and not my sickness.  I dropped some sets from the press and my hammies.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, I really need some encouragement right now.  My diet sucks big time


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

DB,

Do you use a machine for Hacks or a Barbell ?
I would love to have a hack machine , the barbell is awkward .


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments, I really need some encouragement right now.  My diet sucks big time


Heya sexy...I would think you would get compliments just walkin' to your mailbox.  Don't worry about thwe diet, everyone goes through those times...it will get back on track just as long as you keep at it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> Do you use a machine for Hacks or a Barbell ?
> I would love to have a hack machine , the barbell is awkward .


I use to use the BB but my gym got a machine about a year ago so now I use that.  I really like the machine alot, I think just because of my insecurity with squatting this allows me to forget about some of the things that will screw up and just concentrate on lifting.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2004)

Well today I am pissed beyond anything.  I tried to log onto my email account and found that there has been an error and EVERYTHING was lost!!!  All my saved links, all my emails everything!!!  I had hundreds of links that I used that just can't be dug up anymore.  I mean everything you could imagine about lifting that I used as refrences and stuff.  I had suppliments, journals, lifting routines, exercise directories, proper nurtrition, random posts from here, bodyfat calculators and medical dictionaries and all my videos!  God I'm just so mad because its 2 years of straight research and nows its pissed away.
                     

Its really a bummer b/c when ever someone needed help or advice or something I could go to my list of info and print something for them to read or inform themselves about.  Now I have shit and if someone asks me something I don't know off hand I need to search a million places for it!   

On a better note the valet job is awsome!  I have been working like crazy.  Its like cardio mixed in with racing lol.  I run like crazy for hours then speed around in exotic cars.  Its more work then I thought but its well worth it.  I also got 2 of my friends jobs so hopefully we can all work together!  Today my boss is teaching me how to drive stick better.  I know a little bit but am not that good sohe is gonna practice with me at work.  Hope I dont screw anything up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2004)

Rep Range Arms 10-15-04

CG Bench
135x8
155x4
145x5

Pushdown V
120x10
130x9
130x8

Skull Crusher
30'sx7
25'sx12

DB Curl
2 sets @ 30'sx8

BB Preacher
40x12(coulda went to 20 it was so light but the burn was phenominal)
50x8

Concentration
25'sx12
20'sx12

Wrist curl/Reverse DB Wrist Curl SS
2 sets @ 50x10/10x10

Rest time was slim to none here, we flew through the workout because we were running late.  Aftyer I did my set my cousin went, then directly after him I went.  The entire session.

Overall a really good workout.  Tri's were a little weak but I got over it.  Now that I have a job I will start to eat properly and start taking in more then 2 meals a day then I think my lifts will go up alot.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey DB, thanks for the info you posted on GW's journal about the shoulder problem.  What happens to me is like when, let's say, I drop the soap in the shower and try to retrieve it by stretching down to get it, my shoulder literally feels loose, like it's about to fall off the socket.  I also get a severe but quick pain (probably no more than 2 seconds) and then I pull my arm back again.  Right now, in resting mode, I feel a little ache (barely feel it), but no severe pain.  I however have tried throwing a baseball or softball after the pain began and I can barely reach the mound from home plate and immediately I develop pain.....I wonder...
Either way bud, thanks so much for the info, again....


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey DB, thanks for the info you posted on GW's journal about the shoulder problem.  What happens to me is like when, let's say, I drop the soap in the shower and try to retrieve it by stretching down to get it, my shoulder literally feels loose, like it's about to fall off the socket.  I also get a severe but quick pain (probably no more than 2 seconds) and then I pull my arm back again.  Right now, in resting mode, I feel a little ache (barely feel it), but no severe pain.  I however have tried throwing a baseball or softball after the pain began and I can barely reach the mound from home plate and immediately I develop pain.....I wonder...
> Either way bud, thanks so much for the info, again....


Hey man hope everything works out for ya.  I know when I hurt my shoulder I could barely move it it hurt so bad!  I would suggest you get it checked out by a doctor properly.  Best of luck to ya man.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I use to use the BB but my gym got a machine about a year ago so now I use that. I really like the machine alot, I think just because of my insecurity with squatting this allows me to forget about some of the things that will screw up and just concentrate on lifting.


I agree, think I will be looking to acquire a hack machine as my next peice of equipment


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I agree, think I will be looking to acquire a hack machine as my next peice of equipment


Yea I love em!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2004)

Damn work is KILLIN me!  LOL. I have been putting in so many hours its not even funny.  saturday and sunday I pulled a double both days.  In 4 days I put in 30+ hours.  I get a day off tomorrow thank god!

Besides the cold the job is awsome though.  I bust my ass for a few hours a day then for  a few more hours I sit around and do jack squat.  The only time I work is when the parties are coming in and when they are leaving...other then that i sit around and BS with the guys.  And to top it off I get to drive around in some sick cars...you name it I have driven it or will shortly.  Today I took a spin in some guys porche and yesterday I test drove an M3 and an RX8.  Just some simple little cars you see all over.  Lexus, Merc's, and BMW's are common things now...nothing special at all to me I drive so many a day at work.

I actually have been working so much its screwin with my lifting...I didn't even wake up to my alarm clock today I was so damn tired.  O well I will have to make it up friday.  I got out early today so I could post but I'm beat and will talk about it later tomorrow.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I actually have been working so much its screwin with my lifting...I didn't even wake up to my alarm clock today I was so damn tired.  O well I will have to make it up friday.  I got out early today so I could post but I'm beat and will talk about it later tomorrow.


Stay "Strict" even when its tough bro and you'll get "Big" 
Have a great day


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Stay "Strict" even when its tough bro and you'll get "Big"
> Have a great day


Hey thanks for stopping by, glad to see ya still around heh.  Its been tough juggling workouts, work, and food is out of the question.  That is almost obsolete these days.  From now on though I am really trying to focus on getting into the gym and setting a set number of hours of sleep, probably 6-7 is all I will get.  I'm trying...wait till you see what my load will be today and tomorrow, gotta do chest,delts,back, and legs in 2 days.  That should be fun.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah fun.... thats the word for it.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Stay "Strict" even when its tough bro and you'll get "Big"
> Have a great day


Hey riss ya know yesterday I went in for legs only...but as I was finishing my hammies I thought of what you said and figured eh what the hell lemme throw some chest in.  I know its not ideal to mix such large body parts but its got to get worked.  Al the weights were low but it was a decent workout, really concentrated on super strict form and slow movements.

Legs and Chest

Squat
205x6
225x5

Hack Squat
2 sets @ 185x8

Leg Ext
110x10
130x8

LLC
2 sets @ 90x6

SLDL
135x8
185x4

BB Bench
155x4
135x5

Incline DB
55'sx6
55'sx4

Dips
selfx15

I was gonna start out doing power legs and chest but the energy level just wasn't there.  I couldn't give maximal effort so I just sorta did a normal routine.  I went real light on legs because I had a killer day of running ahead of me at work and couldn't afford to be sore at work.  Knee's are killing me today though  guess from all the running I'm not use to.

Chest weights were really low but I kept really strict form, went lower then normal on all of them, and just moved the weights slowly.  I really wanted to feel everything.

Don't have time today because of work to hit the gym but tomorrow is my day off so I'll wake up earlt and hit back/delts/traps.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey riss ya know yesterday I went in for legs only...but as I was finishing my hammies I thought of what you said and figured eh what the hell lemme throw some chest in.  I know its not ideal to mix such large body parts but its got to get worked.  Al the weights were low but it was a decent workout, really concentrated on super strict form and slow movements.
> 
> Don't have time today because of work to hit the gym but tomorrow is my day off so I'll wake up earlt and hit back/delts/traps.


Good stuff mate  You may not always get to workout "how" you want but stay in the rythem of getting there


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2004)

*Rissole[B/]Yea I feel ya on that one.  But now its getting easier for me b/c I have more of a drive.  I'm getting my diet back in order   and now I have more motivation to get in there and bring my lifts back up to where they were!

Today was suppose to be a shock chest but b/c I felt so strong I waned to see where I stood...I did a power chest instead.  B/c my routine has been so jackedup lately I didn't mind screwing around a little!

Power Chest/Delts 10-25-04

BB Bench
145x4
145x4
155x2
***Weights are down from my all time high but they will be growing now!

Weighted Dips
35x6
45x5
45x3
***Did these before inclines and it felt so good.  I love weighted dips...by far one  my favorite lifts!

Incline Smith Press
135x5
145x3
135x4

Military Press
105x5
105x6
105x5
***These got heavy fast LOL...at 3 or 4 reps deep I felt like I could get 10 but then it just felt like a hippo jumped on the bar...felt good though.

Upright Row
80x6
90x3

Cheat Lateral
2 sets @ 30'sx6

Like I said before my diet is finally getting better.  Not the best foods just yet but my cals are actually growing!  I managed 4 meals so far and am about to get #5 in...beats the past few weeks of only getting 1 or 2 meals all day.  I am also starting something called  
no-explode.  Thats just something quick i searched up b/c the container is downstairs.  Someone I know said they used it with good results so I am just trying it out.*


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ***Did these before inclines and it felt so good.  I love weighted dips...by far one  my favorite lifts!


Me too


----------



## Paynne (Oct 28, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Chest weights were really low but I kept really strict form, went lower then normal on all of them, and just moved the weights slowly.  I really wanted to feel everything.



Hey DB!  Lookin good.  That's the way to go, I've found my form slipping a few times and need to focus on it more.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 28, 2004)

*Rissole*:Glad to see ya stoppin in.  I think me and you are the only people who like em lol...I never see people doing them with weight.  Some people use the machine at my gym to do them but thats useless to me...they are always looking for alternatives instead of doing what really works!

*Payne*:Hey there bud, always good to see a friendly face.  Yes I find my form slipping every once in a while if I stop paying attention or start to get discouraged in the gym.  Thats usually when my cousin puts me in my place and yells at me for poor form, then he makes me do extra sets untill I do it right lol.  It works though and very rarely is poor form an issue with us.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 28, 2004)

Earlier this week(Tuesday) I did shock arms.  Next week the whole routine will be back in cycle again.

EZ Curl/CG Pullups SS
70x8/assistedx8
80x4/spotx5 (did most by myself I!!!! )

BB Preacher/Hammers SS
50x10/25'sx8
60x5/25'sx8
***These BB preachers really feel awsome!  

Concentration Curls DS
30'sx4/25'sx4/20'sx3
***Need to lower the weights next time.  Couldn't do the bench dip b/c of my knees and didn't wanna risk adding 135+ on top of my knees.  

Pushdown/CG Bench SS
110x10/135x8
130x10/135x4

Skull Crushers/Reverse Pushdown SS
25'sx8/80x10
20'sx8/80x8
***Both exercises were done very slowely, very controlled...much better feeling then slinging a heap of weight around!

Machine Arm Extentions DS
40x20/30x15 LMAO!!!    
***I have never used this machine before and the weights were way off.  Before I realized it I was talking and got like 8 reps so I just kept going, the burn was none that I have ever felt before.  I woke up so sore the next day lol.

Overall it was a great workout!  Arms were pumped and I enjoyed it very much.  One thing that I have been screwing up on though is my rep ranges.  I don't know why but I always seem to want to go heavier and lower reps.  I am going to concentrate on reading all the rep ranges carefully and aiming for them properly.  I have the exercises memorized for the 3 weeks but I always forget just exactly the specific reps are for each lift.  I guess its just me being a lazy bastard again.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

Nothing like shock week for arms.  I love the pump.  It makes you feel about twice the size you really are.  It's nice to inflate your ego for that 30 minutes or so though.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Earlier this week(Tuesday) I did shock arms. Next week the whole routine will be back in cycle again.
> 
> EZ Curl/CG Pullups SS
> 70x8/assistedx8
> ...


Nice workout for a young pup    LOL

I like the dips too. I think I do them every week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2004)

*Pimp*:  Hell yea that ego rush is awsome!  There is an actual term for the high that  I learned about in class.  Its something like an endormorphine high, its something thats in your blood that makes you feel like superman LOL.

*Gary*:  Thanks for stopping by gramps, glad to see you can still move around and all.  I'm in mission to catch up to you now LOL!

I have been working alot lately and need to post my back workout from this week but I need to get to work in a couple of minutes.  I did however go to the doctor about my knee...not good!  He said theres a good chance I tore my MCL's.  I went for X-rays thursday and tuesday is the soonest I can see him again so I find out for sure whats going on then.  Just figured I would keep everyone updated.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Pimp*: Hell yea that ego rush is awsome! There is an actual term for the high that I learned about in class. Its something like an endormorphine high, its something thats in your blood that makes you feel like superman LOL.
> 
> *Gary*: Thanks for stopping by gramps, glad to see you can still move around and all. I'm in mission to catch up to you now LOL!
> 
> I have been working alot lately and need to post my back workout from this week but I need to get to work in a couple of minutes. I did however go to the doctor about my knee...not good! He said theres a good chance I tore my MCL's. I went for X-rays thursday and tuesday is the soonest I can see him again so I find out for sure whats going on then. Just figured I would keep everyone updated.


Damn !  Whats up with all the injuries on this site ?   Hope it's not serious DB.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn !  Whats up with all the injuries on this site ?   Hope it's not serious DB.



I second that.  Things seem to progressing nicely for you.  I don't want to see your progress dampened.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn !  Whats up with all the injuries on this site ?   Hope it's not serious DB.


  No idea.  I think I just have really crappy luck.  The Doc said I may need to be cut open or just physical therapy.  I have been worried about this for the past few days and can barely sleep.  I am to young to be getting into all  this crap and I don't want to have like perm. problems downv the road.  What ever needs to be done I will get it done but I wont like it!

Its not even the pain that will bother me after what happens it is just the recovery period and starting from SCRATCH when it comes to most of my lifts!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I second that.  Things seem to progressing nicely for you.  I don't want to see your progress dampened.


Thanks for the support bud!  Yes things have just been finally getting back in track...strength is growing, weight is leveling down, feeling better, and now poof everything gets screwed up again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2004)

EH Fug work I'll post my back workout now before I go in...or else it will never get done.  The lifts were pretty crappy b/c my knee was hurting so much.

Shock Back
Stiff arm/pulldown
90x10/135x8
110x8/120x8
100x10/120x7

T Bar/single arm pulldown
70x10/45x10 (OUCHER on the knees)

Machine Low Row/single arm pulldown
140x10/45x10

Cable Seated Row
#12x8/#10x8
The weight is weird with this but I want to say its roughly like 180ish for #12 then maybe 150ish for #10.

Overall crappy workout b/c I was worried about my knee but there will be more of these to come!

OK now I need to run and get ready for work this time LOL.  Have a great day everyone I gotta pull a double---14 hour day!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

@ the 14 hr day bud  Sucks how a sore knee hits your upper body so much too. I know how you feel...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> @ the 14 hr day bud  Sucks how a sore knee hits your upper body so much too. I know how you feel...


Hey thanks for stoppin by bud!  14 hour day sucked but I got to drive some killer cars yesterday, porsche targa/bmw Z4/2005 bmw 7 series.  Just to name a few lol   I love this job for that reason...running sux but the cars I get to drive are out of this world!

Yea definatly the knee kills the upper and this power week will be tough.  I am going to be using mostly machines and anything I don't have to put any force on my knees.  No more bent rows or DB presses for me...don't wanna add any extra weight to my knees.  

New shoes helped my left knee alot..not to much pain and my right knee is still throbing but I dunno whats gonna happen.  I think I may not need surgery...I was talking to a physical therapist at work and he said it may just be a loose ligiment (forget the tech name) and with a brace and therapy I will be back at it.  He said because of my previous history as a kid and troubled knees it sounds like its just a really loose ligiment and a bad sprain in the knee.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

Potentially good news for the knee   At least better than it could be !

I din't know they had nice cars like that in N.J.    How much would I have to tip you to park my porsche or vette ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Potentially good news for the knee   At least better than it could be !
> 
> I didn't know they had nice cars like that in N.J.    How much would I have to tip you to park my porsche or vette ?


Oh we have a ton of nice cars...you just have to know the right people...LOL  

It depends where ya want it parked...if you want VIP then I better see alot of dead presidents in your wallet...or better yet in my hand.  But for you free just cause I know ya.  Most people that drive nice cars tip crappy anyhow so we park em all in the back next to the POS's unless its worth our wild to move em close or we're bored and feel like driving them closer lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2004)

I would love to give some of those cars a shot.  Don't get me wrong, I love my car, but I still need to get behind the wheel of a Porsche one day.  Just don't let it be yours if there are any twisty roads nearby.

I'm glad to hear there is some hope for your knee.  Definitely a good idea to play it safe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would love to give some of those cars a shot.  Don't get me wrong, I love my car, but I still need to get behind the wheel of a Porsche one day.  Just don't let it be yours if there are any twisty roads nearby.
> 
> I'm glad to hear there is some hope for your knee.  Definitely a good idea to play it safe.


Thanks for the support man!

Yea most of us get to drive some nice cars everyday.  Its fun but you need to be really carefull about it b/c if you break something odds are your gonna get fired.  Or atleast if the boss finds out lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support man!
> 
> Yea most of us get to drive some nice cars everyday.  Its fun but you need to be really carefull about it b/c if you break something odds are your gonna get fired.  Or atleast if the boss finds out lol.



If I were to get a Carrera 4 in my possesion, then that is a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If I were to get a Carrera 4 in my possesion, then that is a risk I am willing to take.


LMAO!!

Oh don't get me wrong you do have alot of fun once those cars reach the parking lot.  You just learn your limits lol.  I had a killer time drifting saturday night in the rain with the z4.  Just as long as the car rolls off the lot and theres no visible damage it you did you job right.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just as long as the car rolls off the lot and theres no visible damage it you did you job right.



Haha!  Amen to that.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 14 hour day sucked but I got to drive some killer cars yesterday, porsche targa/bmw Z4/2005 bmw 7 series.  Just to name a few lol   I love this job for that reason...running sux but the cars I get to drive are out of this world!



Oh man that would just be DANGEROUS to be driving those cars.  I'd be like "I'll be back in about 20 mins guys"


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Oh man that would just be DANGEROUS to be driving those cars.  I'd be like "I'll be back in about 20 mins guys"


O it happens every so often when we are feeling daring.  I took a ride in someones pimped out caddy the other day to get food lol...and some girls number!  Only problem is when they forget the card for the bride and they come to get it from the parking lot...happens every time lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

O man I have been super busy with school and work lately.  Umm update needed I guess...Knee is getting better doc said it is most likely severely sprained and not torn but I have to see a specialist first.  

Umm its my B-DAY!!!!  I honestly forgot it was my b-day until I saw IrongMag sent me an email wishing me a happy birthday.  LMAO!  Thanks guys!

I have a chest/delts and a bi/tri workout to post so I'll get goin to it real fast.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

Monday 11-01-04 Power Chest/Delts

I did everything I could to try and keep some weight off my knee so there were no DB's or dips    I miss my dips LOL.

BB Press
145x5
155x4
165x2 *PR* 

Incline BB Press(45)
2 sets @ 115x6
***I don't like these the 45 is much to steep for me; I dont feel em right.  Gotta stick to DB's or smith for the other bench I guess.

Peck Deck
130x6
150x6
150x5
***Last time I did these I barely managed 100 for 4 so I guess the strength has increased some since I've started this routine.

Smith Military Press
115x5*PR* 
115x5
115x3
***This is the heaviest I've ever done these with strict form and they felt awsome.  To be honest with ya I thought the entire time I was pressing 105 but then the last set I added it up and was shocked!  Its a 10lbs increase in one week!!!!   

Machine Side lateral(done with one arm at a time)
100x8
120x6
130x4
***Same thing for this...haven't done em without a superset since I started this routine and the weights are phenominal!  I was stuck at 80 last time I did these months ago!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

Power Arms 11-02-04

BB Curl
70x5
70x5
70x3

Seated DB Curl
30'sx5
30'sx6
30'sx6
***Need to increase these next time...gotta try 35's!

Hammer Curl
30'sx6
35'sx4

Reverse Pushdown(single arm)
40x8
50x8

Pushdown-straight bar
60x6
70x8

Machine Arm Ext(single Arm)
30x8
40x6

Skull crusher
25'sx7
25'sx6

I don't know why but my tri's I couldn't get the weights down right.  I tried all new exercises so the weights were much to light for me...eh shat happens then ya move on.  Next time I'll go heavier for each one.

Rest was pretty lame here...not much inbetween sets.  Me and my cuz were in a rush so we flew through it.  Yea and I don't know why we did so many sets...just one of those things that you can't get the proper weights so ya need some more sets to get a workout I guess.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

DB,

Nice increases and PR's


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> Nice increases and PR's


Hey thanks for the kind words...glad you could stop by.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

Yep time to take a break from this journal!  If you don't know already I have joined the IronMag Comp (now till March 6th) so I wont be posting here anymore.  I am really going to try hard at this for all its worth and hopefully it will give me that jump start I need to truely get back into this game!

ALL are welcome to come visit my new jourbal (deadbolt's transformation), the link is in my sig if you care to stop by.  

I have posted some general info and hopefull today I will get some pics and measurments.

AND ONE LAST UPDATE ABOUT THE KNEES: lol They are feeling great and running no longer really bothers me.  I forget who posted a link on proper running form but its golden!!!!!  With a combo of good shoes and proper form the knees feel awsome now and I have learned to love to run!!!!


----------

